# 30 cents a mile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!how on earth???



## UberBlackPr1nce

detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uber sets future benchmark for all cities with Detroit at 30 cents as an example. Drivers in Florida and Atlanta are cheering and hoping for that day to arrive so they can make more money.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber sets future benchmark for all cities with Detroit at 30 cents as an example. Drivers in Florida and Atlanta are cheering and hoping for that day to arrive so they can make more money.


They're going to say. "We'll show them how it's done"


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They're going to say. "We'll show them how it's done"


Penciltucky drivers request 22 cents a mile, just to show 'em who can do it!


----------



## UberEddie2015

Hey, don't you guys know the only expense is gas. And don't forget the water and candy. LOL.


----------



## Kalee

"The tip is included."


----------



## Kalee

"Because we _can!"

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-cfo-because-we-can-2015-5_


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Those are 1958 cab rates. You can not even meet fifty per cent of your expenses at thirty cents per mile. Note the two-dollars-fifty "Safe Ride Fee". That has to be one of the higher of those in the U.S. of A. Uber still makes a fat profit in Detroit while the drivers can not meet even fifty per cent of expenses.


----------



## rtaatl

Damn, I really thought that was a joke when it was posted earlier on another thread...wtf. Where's our in house Uber cheerleaders to tell us how this is great news and all X drivers will be making more money. At these rates even a 3 to 4X surge isn't that great anymore.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

rtaatl said:


> At these rates even a 3 to 4X surge isn't that great anymore.


At a three times surge, you go from 1958 cab rates all the way to 1981 cab rates. At a four times surge, you make it all the way to 1985 cab rates. Too bad that we do not have 1985 expenses, -eh?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those are 1958 cab rates. You can not even meet fifty per cent of your expenses at thirty cents per mile. Note the two-dollars-fifty "Safe Ride Fee". That has to be one of the higher of those in the U.S. of A. Uber still makes a fat profit in Detroit while the drivers can not meet even fifty per cent of expenses.


They're trying to spite lyft because GM backed LYFT over them and now they are trying to sabotage. That is illegal someone need to get this to a reporter.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Do these companies have no soul? People are already donating their cars and time to this stuff. You can literally make more money by sitting at home watching tv.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Unreal


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ABC123DEF said:


> You can literally make more money by sitting at home watching tv.


Correct: welfare pays better.


----------



## Robert Charles

Welfare only lasts for 6 months (lifetime) thanks to Clinton. So no, welfare does not pay better.


----------



## priusguy

Another Uber Driver said:


> At a three times surge, you go from 1958 cab rates all the way to 1981 cab rates. At a four times surge, you make it all the way to 1985 cab rates. Too bad that we do not have 1985 expenses, -eh?


hahahahaaha sooo true


----------



## UberMeansSuper

At least they still have a cancellation fee.


----------



## Digits

Uber guarantees all its drivers a sandwich by the end of an 8hr shift so you don't go hungry after that gas tank spill. Now who would think the company doesn't care for its partners, (note to self - we are partners,not drivers of this multi billion $ company) , edit : the sandwich will have cheese and pickle as well. Woo-hoo..


----------



## Fauxknight

They also get $.30/minute which is pretty high, but they still fall far short of anything decent. The fact that their SRF is so high there is just an added insult.

I sincerely hope all Detroit Uber drivers switch over to Lyft, assuming Lyft still has decent rates.


----------



## ColdRider

Damn.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

ColdRider said:


> Damn.


Wow, even cold rider think that's crazy lol


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.


ALL DRIVERS IN DETROIT, HEED THIS MESSAGE. AND YES, I AM USING ALL CAPS BECAUSE I AM SCREAMING HARD !!!

IN THE NAME OF ALL THIS IS HOLY, PLEASE EMAIL UBER SUPPORT TO DEACTIVATE YOUR ACCOUNTS IMMEDIATELY AND UNINSTALL THE APP. YOU WILL BE MAKING NO MONEY, AND I MEAN NOOOOO MONEY, SO DON'T BE FOOLISH.

YOU CAN MAKE THE EXACT SAME AMOUNT, EVEN MORE, PICKING UP BOTTLES AND CANS, THEN TAKING THEM TO A RECYCLING CENTER.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE TURN AWAY FROM UBER. IF YOU MUST DRIVE, GO TO LYFT OR FIND YOUR OWN PASSENGERS WHO WILL PAY YOU FOR PRIVATE RIDES.

THERE IS NO WAY TO JUSTIFY THIS ASININE DECISION. MAY UBER AND THE POWERS THAT BE THERE ROT IN HELL !!!!!


----------



## Rider

Hey Detroit driver you should move to Orlando where the rates just went down to .65 cents per mile on UberX and 1.15 per mile for uberXL. Better than .30 cents. LOL........


----------



## scrurbscrud




----------



## Will-Uber-for-Food

Rider said:


> Hey Detroit driver you should move to Orlando where the rates just went down to .65 cents per mile on UberX and 1.15 per mile for uberXL. Better than .30 cents. LOL........


In reality the Detroit rates don't look bad compared to Orlando (and Tampa, where I live). They get $.30/minute for time. We get $.11/minute. At least where I live, most of my rides are spent on surface streets rather than expressways. Would probably make more in Detroit to be honest.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Will-Uber-for-Food said:


> In reality the Detroit rates don't look bad compared to Orlando (and Tampa, where I live). They get $.30/minute for time. We get $.11/minute. At least where I live, most of my rides are spent on surface streets rather than expressways. Would probably make more in Detroit to be honest.


There is no "make" in either scenario.


----------



## Will-Uber-for-Food

scrurbscrud said:


> There is no "make" in either scenario.


I stand corrected. I would most likely "lose less" by driving in Detroit.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

scrurbscrud said:


> There is no "make" in either scenario.


Lol. They need constant correction.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Will-Uber-for-Food said:


> I stand corrected. I would most likely "lose less" by driving in Detroit.


Gotta luv an honest fellow Uber driver. Reality math is usually the prick that pops all delusion bubbles anyway.


----------



## volksie

Kalee said:


> "Because we _can!"_


Judge Chen in San Francisco must be having a laugh attack today! I thought they dug a deeper hole with the new arbitration contract but this adds frosting on the cake!
Several months ago I predicted Uber's true valuation at $23 billion. I think I'm on the money!


----------



## cleansafepolite

give him a call.


----------



## phillipzx3

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They're trying to spite lyft because GM backed LYFT over them and now they are trying to sabotage. That is illegal someone need to get this to a reporter.


Uber and the drivers all bragged about how much cheaper they were than cabs. 
What's the problem?

All Uber is doing is making it nice and cheap for the passenger. What's the problem?

All Uber is doing is screwing over their "partners" like the did the cab industry. What's the problem.

You guys all volunteered to drive for Uber. What's the problem

Uber gave passengers millions in free rides in order to 'stick it to the cab,'but still Uber drivers complain. What's the problem?

Driving for Uber was all fun and games until the "partners" started getting screwed by Uber tactics. I see no problem. They're just a supply and demand app for ridesharing, eh?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

phillipzx3 said:


> Uber and the drivers all bragged about how much cheaper they were than cabs.
> What's the problem?
> 
> All Uber is doing is making it nice and cheap for the passenger. What's the problem?
> 
> All Uber is doing is screwing over their "partners" like the did the cab industry. What's the problem.
> 
> You guys all volunteered to drive for Uber. What's the problem
> 
> Uber gave passengers millions in free rides in order to 'stick it to the cab,'but still Uber drivers complain. What's the problem?
> 
> Driving for Uber was all fun and games until the "partners" started getting screwed by Uber tactics. I see no problem. They're just a supply and demand app for ridesharing, eh?


Phillip if your not going to be part of the solution then your part of the problem lol j/k


----------



## Mosik

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.


The scary part is if you look at the uber app then you'll see that there are plenty of driver driving in Detroit. WOW


----------



## grams777

If you do a two minute mile of driving:

Detroit = .90 (.30 per minute and mile)

Some where else at .70 per mile and .10 per minute = .90


----------



## Lag Monkey

.30mile!!! Yo it's true I just checked the price estimater trips are cheap af. They tryna see if they can squash Lyft(GM) in they home city. Tampa and Orlando among other city's just as bad as Detroit. These new UBER rates Ruthless af bruh


----------



## Dude in the Car

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.


This is insane


----------



## North End Eric

I thought for sure this was a joke until I saw it with my own eyes. Thirty cents a mile. *Uber is right, they are not a transportation company because no transportation company on Earth would treat their drivers this way!* Uber is a nothing but a predatory scam, pure and simple.


----------



## Just_in

volksie said:


> Judge Chen in San Francisco must be having a laugh attack today! I thought they dug a deeper hole with the new arbitration contract but this adds frosting on the cake!
> Several months ago I predicted Uber's true valuation at $23 billion. I think I'm on the money!


More like $23 billion in junk bonds.


----------



## ORT

This board is like the Twilight Zone, over and over and over again. Use the search function in this forum, it works.
Uber does not give a rats ass about you, never has and never will, you are all interchangeable commodities. Only fools drive with the current rates, and the new rates, lol, well you figure it out.


----------



## oobaah

ColdRider said:


> Damn.





UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Wow, even cold rider think that's crazy lol


Exactly what I thought too.

Even he has a soul, as cold as he is


----------



## UberLou

Travis did it, Uber is by far cheaper than car ownership.


----------



## cleansafepolite

GET A PAPER ROUTE...SAME PAY SAME RESPECT.


----------



## Uberalex23

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.


I was about to dismiss your post as ridiculous nonsense. But after double checking Detroit rates. Im ****ing baffled hahahahahahahaha. Do they still have a car available in every corner?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit

Uberalex23 said:


> I was about to dismiss your post as ridiculous nonsense. But after double checking Detroit rates. Im ****ing baffled hahahahahahahaha. Do they still have a car available in every corner?


Yes. Lol.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

North End Eric said:


> *no transportation company on Earth would treat their drivers this way!*


Oh, there you are! As you seem to be pretty good at understanding babble from elitist TNC drivers, there is a topic on the Washington boards about cherry picking at Dulles Airport. Some elitist TNC driver with a big brown "U" logo on his nose is babbling about something that I can not quite understand. It is not that Rocket Scientist from St. Louis, it is another Rocket Scientist--similar mindset, though (at least what passes for a "mind').

But, I stray. On the quoted post:

Even the principals at ITLA, Neil Nichols and Lee Barnes, would not treat their drivers that poorly. Those two have the reputation of being the worst driver rapists in the Washington Metropolitan Area. I do know that the former does treat his drivers poorly. I drove for him for six months, one time, and about a year, another time. It was pretty bad.



cleansafepolite said:


> GET A PAPER ROUTE.


Is there still such a thing? I had several as a child. I rode my route on a heavyweight single speed Chicago Schwinn. It was funny, my parent bought me an three speed English racer one Christmas, which put me rather high up on the school status ladder. Sadly, that bicycle would not stand up to a paper route. I rode the Raleigh to school and home, but once home, I put the paper bags onto the beat up Chicago Schwinn.


----------



## jbsan

Here are the new rates in Orange County
uberX
Base Fare $0.00
*Per Mile $0.90 <- down *
Per Minute $0.15
Minimum Fare $4.95
Safe Rides Fee $1.95


----------



## Micmac

IRS said it cost .54 cents a mile to drive your car ! I think the drivers have a ground to take uber to court for charging .30 cents a mile .


----------



## UberEddie2015

if i drove in Detroit I would show up to pick up the pax on a bicycle. If they complained I would say what do you want for .225 a mile after comm. LMAO


----------



## cleansafepolite

Another Uber Driver said:


> Oh, there you are! As you seem to be pretty good at understanding babble from elitist TNC drivers, there is a topic on the Washington boards about cherry picking at Dulles Airport. Some elitist TNC driver with a big brown "U" logo on his nose is babbling about something that I can not quite understand. It is not that Rocket Scientist from St. Louis, it is another Rocket Scientist--similar mindset, though (at least what passes for a "mind').
> 
> But, I stray. On the quoted post:
> 
> Even the principals at ITLA, Neil Nichols and Lee Barnes, would not treat their drivers that poorly. Those two have the reputation of being the worst driver rapists in the Washington Metropolitan Area. I do know that the former does treat his drivers poorly. I drove for him for six months, one time, and about a year, another time. It was pretty bad.
> 
> Is there still such a thing? I had several as a child. I rode my route on a heavyweight single speed Chicago Schwinn. It was funny, my parent bought me an three speed English racer one Christmas, which put me rather high up on the school status ladder. Sadly, that bicycle would not stand up to a paper route. I rode the Raleigh to school and home, but once home, I put the paper bags onto the beat up Chicago Schwinn.


had a raleigh too. and used a mongoose for my route. Miss the smell of fresh lawns and making it to school in time for free breakfast . Now i smell ozium and eat fritos and rockstar for breakfast.


----------



## backstreets-trans

UberLou said:


> Travis did it, Uber is by far cheaper than car ownership.


It's like we're getting car jacked by uber through the app. I should file a police report.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

UberEddie2015 said:


> if i drove in Detroit I would show up to pick up the pax on a bicycle. If they complained I would say what do you want for .225 a mile after comm.


ROTFLMFAOWIPMP!!!!!!!! Tell 'em that with rates that low, you can not even afford the back part of the pedicab. While on the subject, we have pedicabs, here. I wonder if that pays better?



cleansafepolite said:


> Miss making it to school in time for free breakfast . Now i smell ozium and eat fritos and rockstar for breakfast.


Well, at least I peed my pants laughing at the first post, so I do not need to worry about doing it again after reading this one. I did hit my head on the keyboard when I fell back down again, though.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

backstreets-trans said:


> It's like we're getting car jacked by uber through the app. I should file a police report.


*WOULD YOU PEOPLE PLEASE STOP THIS???!!?!?!?!?????*

I am trying to get my pants downstairs to the washing machine, but I keep falling down every time that I read one of these. Can it wait, at least, until I can get back from the laundry room with a new pair of pants?


----------



## ORT

UberEddie2015 said:


> if i drove in Detroit I would show up to pick up the pax on a bicycle. If they complained I would say what do you want for .225 a mile after comm. LMAO


Why would you show up on a bike, why would you still do this, yes this has turned into bizzaro world.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

ColdRider said:


> Damn.


Every time I see that photo / name combo I can't stop laughing...


----------



## cleansafepolite

Another Uber Driver said:


> *WOULD YOU PEOPLE PLEASE STOP THIS???!!?!?!?!?????*
> 
> I am trying to get my pants downstairs to the washing machine, but I keep falling down every time that I read one of these. Can it wait, at least, until I can get back from the laundry room with a new pair of pants?


 After seeing how Uber spin doctors could make rate cuts look like Uber was doing drivers a favor. The Austrian government asked if Uber could also help Hitlers public image with the younger generations.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

backstreets-trans said:


> It's like we're getting car jacked by uber through the app. I should file a police report.


Top post of the year nomination here .... Amen


----------



## juanca16

Hagamos algo todos los chóferes.bamos a unirnos para hacer algo uber ,no bale la pena conducir con ellos...lyft es mejor


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Ora non conduzco con Lyft. Mucha gente me ha dicho que Lyft es mejor. Los clientes pueden dar propina por Lyft. Muchos choferes me han indicado que muchos clientes de Lyft dan propina.


----------



## afrojoe824

ColdRider said:


> Damn.


First time I've seen ColdRider speechless. Even he feels bad enough to troll given these rates. That's how horrible this company is


----------



## SD_Expedition

It's pretty bad. I gotta admit, they have some sly managers, I mean they can cull a herd like no other.


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe

You can get a Uber from Detroit to new York city for $300 wtffff....


----------



## eyewall

If you continue to drive in Detroit just have each rider kick you in the balls and take a few bucks from you because that is exactly what Uber is doing. You are literally losing money with every ride.


----------



## Idunno

Is Uber dangling any guarantees for the drivers? If they are they are probably accepting the loss to stick it to GMC


----------



## SD_Expedition

Forbes reported that Uber is losing 45% of its drivers every 6 months. This could be a clue as to why...

bloom.bg/1kTTwkz


----------



## Noobler

SD_Expedition said:


> Forbes reported that Uber is losing 45% of its drivers every 6 months. This could be a clue as to why...
> 
> bloom.bg/1kTTwkz


Do u have a link to where Forbes mentioned this? i wuld like to read it and cant find it


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

rtaatl said:


> Damn, I really thought that was a joke when it was posted earlier on another thread...wtf. Where's our in house Uber cheerleaders to tell us how this is great news and all X drivers will be making more money. At these rates even a 3 to 4X surge isn't that great anymore.


Even glados is quiet.


----------



## SD_Expedition

No idea man. That was something I came across researching what's going on..


----------



## NotGonnaDoIt

As soon as I read the email, I decided to no longer drive for uber in Detroit until the mileage rate went back to the still low .75 per mile. I went back to the beginning of December and found I would fall short of the threshold per hour to get the guaranteed rates (most drivers won't get them) - even yesterday I wouldn't have qualified for guaranteed minimum when I didn't have much of a break between rides from 1:20 am to 5:30 am and I was online the entire time, averaged 19.10 per hour in actual earnings with only 1 surge fare in 7 long rides.

The only way to force change is to simply refuse to drive for uber. I will be 100% Lyft from now on even though the rides won't be as frequent. I may even find out I make the same or more money with Lyft, I don't know yet. I haven't given Lyft much of a chance since I signed up for them month's ago.

What kills me is the federal government thinks a fair price is 57.5 cents per mile in 2015.

If you keep driving when those low rates are in force then you are telling uber you agree that they are fair.

The Detroit Auto Show is January 11 through January 24. This is the perfect time to make a statement and not drive for uber on these dates or switch to Lyft asap to provide those rides. If riders are waiting too long for uber rides they will look for alternatives.


----------



## NotGonnaDoIt

NotGonnaDoIt said:


> As soon as I read the email, I decided to no longer drive for uber in Detroit until the mileage rate went back to the still low .75 per mile. I went back to the beginning of December and found I would fall short of the threshold per hour to get the guaranteed rates (most drivers won't get them) - even yesterday I wouldn't have qualified for guaranteed minimum when I didn't have much of a break between rides from 1:20 am to 5:30 am and I was online the entire time, averaged 19.10 per hour in actual earnings with only 1 surge fare in 7 long rides.
> 
> The only way to force change is to simply refuse to drive for uber. I will be 100% Lyft from now on even though the rides won't be as frequent. I may even find out I make the same or more money with Lyft, I don't know yet. I haven't given Lyft much of a chance since I signed up for them month's ago.
> 
> What kills me is the federal government thinks a fair price is 57.5 cents per mile in 2015.
> 
> If you keep driving when those low rates are in force then you are telling uber you agree that they are fair.
> 
> The Detroit Auto Show is January 11 through January 24. This is the perfect time to make a statement and not drive for uber on these dates or switch to Lyft asap to provide those rides. If riders are waiting too long for uber rides they will look for alternatives.


I forgot to mention that every time I drove before midnight I thought I was lucky if I somehow managed to make minimum wage! So I stopped doing that and just worked midnight to 4 am until Black Saturday hit with the new rates.


----------



## priusguy

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


driving for uber in detriot is like ....lighting strikes you while you are being raped by your building security guard


----------



## Fuzzy1

How can they be employees? Look at our data. Most of our drivers only do this for a short time. I wonder why? Looks like they are more interested in winning a court battle rather than growing a business.


----------



## priusguy

does pax complain about sur


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


ge


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


i bet some cheapo pax are complaining about surge


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

What was the rate in Detroit before this cut?
How much costs the bus in Detroit?


----------



## Emp9

Are you f. Kidding me ? What bozo would drive for that little ?


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Emp9 said:


> Are you f. Kidding me ? What bozo would drive for that little ?


Sly !!!


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Remember that picture "goatsee"? That's what went through my mind when I read the title of this thread .


----------



## priusguy

Emp9 said:


> Are you f. Kidding me ? What bozo would drive for that little ?


Just check my pax app cars are available max waiting time is. 4 minutes


----------



## Actionjax

I have to say there is no way this logic can work. The sad thing is it does for Uber. 

My condolences to Detroit. I am stunned.


----------



## mcclearin

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


Wow a $5 ride literally earns the driver at 25% $1.05.


----------



## Emp9

priusguy said:


> Just check my pax app cars are available max waiting time is. 4 minutes


I did the math. A 20 min 10 mile ride is $9 plus srf. $9 minus commission is $7.20 for old drivers. You go to pax 5-10 min. Wait 5 min.

You spend 30-35min total and $7.20 is before gas wear and tear. Smfh. How is it you can make more with low fares if your times is used up and you have to do more fares just to make the same as before. Smfh drivers are fools to drive at this rate unless they have $1000 car and gas stays below $2


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Emp9 said:


> Are you f. Kidding me ? What bozo would drive for that little ?


Uberman?


----------



## BurgerTiime

Uber is making a very dangerous market. At those rates nobody will be able to afford maintaince. The streets will be flooded with dangerous vehicles with bald tires and bad brakes. They also upped the take to 28% almost across the board. Take more, make less. Only in a Uber Universe do you have a job market that makes less and less the longer you are with that company.
More drivers will be taken on drug deals and be involved in precarious situations. It's really time to find other work opportunities if I were you. Uber is exploiting their drivers and taking advantage of em. Uber is the pimp and you are their hooker.
The only way you can show your disappointment and frustration is to do the min 1 ride a month and hope for the best. Send a message to Uber. Sadly opening the app I notice a sea of drivers willing to work for peanuts. Soon drivers will accept food stamps as payment.


----------



## Emp9

Drivers will rob pax. Lol


----------



## BurgerTiime

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Uberman?


Nope, not even UberMan. He posted a video blog proclaiming his resignation, well, sort of:


----------



## UberXTampa

All drivers in Detroit should protest the rates by driving 10 miles below speed limit and hard stopping at every yellow light.
You can adjust up your earnings without long hauling.


----------



## ABC123DEF

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber is making a very dangerous market. At those rates nobody will be able to afford maintaince. The streets will be flooded with dangerous vehicles with bald tires and bad brakes. They also upped the take to 28% almost across the board. Take more, make less. Only in a Uber Universe do you have a job market that makes less and less the longer you are with that company.
> More drivers will be taken on drug deals and be involved in precarious situations. It's really time to find other work opportunities if I were you. Uber is exploiting their drivers and taking advantage of em. Uber is the pimp and you are their hooker.
> The only way you can show your disappointment and frustration is to do the min 1 ride a month and hope for the best. Send a message to Uber. Sadly opening the app I notice a sea of drivers willing to work for peanuts. Soon drivers will accept food stamps as payment.


There is a LOT of truth to this. I could be wrong, but I don't think that history will be kind to Uber and a lot of Silicon Valley as time goes on. They have uprooted longtime residents in the name of "progress"? Maybe this bubble needs to burst? I'm quickly losing faith in humanity.


----------



## cleansafepolite

He did it. He Planned it. He approved it. Dave Bondermon. Nice house Dave. F#[email protected] you dave!


----------



## Emp9

I love when uber says temperorary rates. Well partly true here till they lower it again.


----------



## maui

Insane. 

I will probably keep my account active - Long and short, driving an absolute minimum and now mainly on app on my daily commute and might get a couple rides a month. Now it is all about the tax deductions

My weekly total for last week, - $10. Woo Hoo.. Got credited for a cancel fee on a pax who was trying to screw me - That is all going on PowerBall tickets


----------



## Emp9

My market is still $1 mile. But when it does get to below .90 I won't even do surge anylonger. Surge under 1.6 is just a joke anyway not a real surge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Uberman?


I'd'a' thunk that myself, except that our waitress friend from Minnesota was kind enough to post a video...........



BurgerTiime said:


> Soon drivers will accept food stamps as payment.


For years, I knew cab drivers here who accepted them. Some drivers would accept them at a discounted rate, say seventy cents on the dollar, but some would take them. Ever since they went to cards here for them, though, it has not worked.



BurgerTiime said:


> Nope, not even UberMan. He posted a video blog proclaiming his resignation, well, sort of:


Thank you for that. One of the Higher-ups of the Ubershills is finally starting to understand what many of us have been stating for some time. I use "starting", because he still does not quite have it all.

He thinks that he can make a profit at eighty cents per mile? Maybe he can in OK City, but you _*ain't makin' no profit at no eighty cents-a-mile in this hyar' Cap-ee-tull uvv Yer Nay-shinn.*_ We are getting one-dollar-two the mile, here, which is insufficiently profitable. They did cut our time rate six per cent and our "drop" almost in half. The minimum is about the same, though. The old rates were bad enough, these are worse. In fact, the one- dollar-forty the mile when I signed onto UberX in June, 2014 was insufficiently profitable, as it was.


----------



## Ubernomics

Post pay statement from last night, obviously you drove and your an Uber tough guy so let's see the earnings brother!



scrurbscrud said:


> Gotta luv an honest fellow Uber driver. Reality math is usually the prick that pops all delusion bubbles anyway.


----------



## rtaatl

BurgerTiime said:


> Nope, not even UberMan. He posted a video blog proclaiming his resignation, well, sort of:


When Uberman sounds as psychotic as some forum members get criticized you know the company is doing something wrong. He should come back here and post his thoughts...lol !


----------



## 20yearsdriving

mcclearin said:


> Wow a $5 ride literally earns the driver at 25% $1.05.


What do you mean Wow ?

It more like WOW , WOW , WOW , MF, WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HiFareLoRate

Uber drivers in Detriot be like: " Red is good, green is bad "


----------



## JHawk

I've seen some thoughts expressed here about whether Uber is prying on and taking advantage of people who are in a tough spot in life. With the Detroit rate cuts, has anyone in Detroit thought about bringing this idea up to the local media, see what they think? Detroit as a city has had a rough-go of it lately, and a lot of people are living below the poverty line. Do these draconian rates try to take advantage of that situation? Does Uber merely think "people in Detroit are desperate for work of any kind, so let's see how low we can drive the rates?" Keep in mind I don't know anything about who drives for Uber in Detroit, or what the general quality level of Uber cars/drivers in Detroit is. 

I've heard some stories about Dan Gilbert and his Quicken Loans company actually investing in the future of Detroit. He's betting on being a major presence in Detroit as it rises from the economic ashes, and reaping the benefits long term. Uber could've chosen the same path and tried to be a part of a potential modern, urban renaissance. Instead, it appears they are simply trying to devalue not only their service but the people of Detroit who drive for them as well.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

JHawk said:


> I've seen some thoughts expressed here about whether Uber is prying on and taking advantage of people who are in a tough spot in life. With the Detroit rate cuts, has anyone in Detroit thought about bringing this idea up to the local media, see what they think? Detroit as a city has had a rough-go of it lately, and a lot of people are living below the poverty line. Do these draconian rates try to take advantage of that situation? Does Uber merely think "people in Detroit are desperate for work of any kind, so let's see how low we can drive the rates?" Keep in mind I don't know anything about who drives for Uber in Detroit, or what the general quality level of Uber cars/drivers in Detroit is.
> 
> I've heard some stories about Dan Gilbert and his Quicken Loans company actually investing in the future of Detroit. He's betting on being a major presence in Detroit as it rises from the economic ashes, and reaping the benefits long term. Uber could've chosen the same path and tried to be a part of a potential modern, urban renaissance. Instead, it appears they are simply trying to devalue not only their service but the people of Detroit who drive for them as well.


Yes


----------



## Uberduberdoo

0.30-25%(uber cut 0.075)=0.225 paid per mile before any expenses. 2016 IRS milage deduction is 0.54 per mile down from 2015's 0.575. So the government says, not what they say really ever makes sense to some but in any case, they say it costs 54 cents per mile to operate yet uber pays 22 1/2 cents. Does any of this make cents ? seems a stretch to make dollars......
So how far must a driver drive to make $100?


----------



## maxista

How can this possibly be real? I'm just confused and sad. This is insanity. 30 cents a mile? 65 cents a mile is ridiculous, but 30 cents?!? What are they thinking?!?!?!


----------



## Just_in

20yearsdriving said:


> Yes


I'm gonna double down on "Yes" and raise you another "Yes"


----------



## maui

I am more appalled by the $2.30 Safe Ride Fee.

Beantown is $0.20/min $1.24/mile, $5.15 Min, $1.15 Safe rider, but given our traffic etc, the $0.30 / Min is actually 50% higher than here. 

I had one trip where I spent 15 minutes getting over the Longfellow from Cambridge, so that was only $3 vs $4.50 wait time wise. 

The $2.30 Safe rider on a $5.30 min... that is like Date Rape


----------



## 20yearsdriving

I can tell there was a misunderstanding here 
No harm done or intended 
Lady's & gentlemen let's move on...


----------



## maui

Man. I want to drive in Guadalajara....

$7.30 Base Fare
$2.00 / Min
$3.40 / KM ( ~ $5.60 / mile)
$35 Min fare
No safe rider fee

You will likely either be muling drugs or kidnapped and ransomed back to your family... But DAMN

Compare that to Detroit!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maui said:


> Man. I want to drive in Guadalajara....
> 
> $7.30 Base Fare
> $2.00 / Min
> $3.40 / KM ( ~ $5.60 / mile)
> $35 Min fare
> No safe rider fee
> 
> You will likely either be muling drugs or kidnapped and ransomed back to your family... But DAMN
> 
> Compare that to Detroit!


It's in pesos exchange rate it 18/1 last time I checked


----------



## maui

Uber Black in Guadalajara....

$32 Base
$3.20 / Min
$7.47 / KM (~12.45/mile)
Min far - $75.00
Cancellation Fee $75


----------



## maxista

maui said:


> Man. I want to drive in Guadalajara....
> 
> $7.30 Base Fare
> $2.00 / Min
> $3.40 / KM ( ~ $5.60 / mile)
> $35 Min fare
> No safe rider fee
> 
> You will likely either be muling drugs or kidnapped and ransomed back to your family... But DAMN
> 
> Compare that to Detroit!


Those are probably pesos...


----------



## maui

20yearsdriving said:


> It's in pesos exchange rate it 18/1 last time I checked


Oh... That would make a lot more sense...


----------



## maui

maxista said:


> Lets agree that at the very best, driving for Uber in Detroit is no different than working at McDonalds.


At McDonalds you get free food, help with medical insurance, paid holidays, paid breaks, and even education assistance.


----------



## Yarddude11

Uberscrewed. 
More corporate greed to introduce us to third world economics.


----------



## maxista

maui said:


> At McDonalds you get free food, help with medical insurance, paid holidays, paid breaks, and even education assistance.


I'll go apply today. Not sure it really qualifies as "food" though.


----------



## Just_in

maui said:


> At McDonalds you get free food, help with medical insurance, paid holidays, paid breaks, and even education assistance.


At McDonalds they have a actual human that does job interviews. They don't cut your pay and tell you your gonna make more money.


----------



## Just_in

maxista said:


> I'll go apply today. Not sure it really qualifies as "food" though.


It used to be on this board Uber Drivers and Cab Drivers would do a comparison about which service to work for.

Now the Cab Driver is removed from the equation.

Now it's working Uber X compared to McDonalds.

Sad But True. Very Sad.


----------



## maui

maxista said:


> I'll go apply today. Not sure it really qualifies as "food" though.


I have been hearing a lot of the McD employees are pissed with the amount of ex-Uber drivers who have figured out it is a better gig


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maui said:


> I have been hearing a lot of the McD employees are pissed with the amount of ex-Uber drivers who have figured out it is a better gig


It's started slowly 
First take over the dollar menu
Then take over your job


----------



## vesolehome

maxista said:


> Lets agree that at the very best, driving for Uber in Detroit is no different than working at McDonalds.


Actually you can make more delivering pizzas in Detroit than you can driving for Uber. 
Here's an option. Uber slit the .30 mile .30 minute. The smart ones who drive for Uber can drive really slow and make up some money with the per minute rate


----------



## maxista

elelegido said:


> Why be outraged? This is just business. Uber is like any other business that is looking to move to cheaper suppliers. Happens in every industry, constantly.
> 
> No need to get angry about it. Either join the ranks or decline their new pay offer. Simple.


You're wrong about how the world works. The narrative contained in your statements is false. Workers and employers have a social responsibility to each other, that's what makes a nation great, and an economy work. This dog-eat-dog world economy you believe in is a failing model that is headed for a brick wall. It is based on greed, on fear, and on everything that is wrong with the world. I utterly reject the worldview overtly exposed by your comments.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maxista said:


> You're wrong about how the world works. The narrative contained in your statements is false. Workers and employers have a social responsibility to each other, that's what makes a nation great, and an economy work. This dog-eat-dog world economy you believe in is a failing model that is headed for a brick wall. It is based on greed, on fear, and on everything that is wrong with the world. I utterly reject the worldview overtly exposed by your comments.


Fast forward 2 generations ( 6 months ) you'll understand


----------



## maui

Is this even LEGAL.

The big question here comes to IRS Deductions. 

I took one of my Break Even trips. Per Boston rates, I had a trip the was 9.19 Minutes, 2.03 Miles, so at standard Uber Rates I made $4.78, but had $4.96 at the new IRS Standard Deduction. So technically, long term, IRS would frown because I can NEVER SHOW A PROFIT with this kind of trip.

Using Detroit rates, this trip works out to $2.90 to the driver, $4.96 Standard Mileage deduction.

Now you can always have a loss, especially in your first year or two of business, but as Uber Fee is set up, outside of a SURGE, or a trip where you really sit (and the tip I use was a typical traffic - 2 miles over 10 minutes) It is IMPOSSIBLE for a Detroit Uber driver to make more than the Standard Mileage Deduction


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maui said:


> Is this even LEGAL.
> 
> The big question here comes to IRS Deductions.
> 
> I took one of my Break Even trips. Per Boston rates, I had a trip the was 9.19 Minutes, 2.03 Miles, so at standard Uber Rates I made $4.78, but had $4.96 at the new IRS Standard Deduction. So technically, long term, IRS would frown because I can NEVER SHOW A PROFIT with this kind of trip.
> 
> Using Detroit rates, this trip works out to $2.90 to the driver, $4.96 Standard Mileage deduction.
> 
> Now you can always have a loss, especially in your first year or two of business, but as Uber Fee is set up, outside of a SURGE, or a trip where you really sit (and the tip I use was a typical traffic - 2 miles over 10 minutes) It is IMPOSSIBLE for a Detroit Uber driver to make more than the Standard Mileage Deduction


It's uber Law does not apply


----------



## scrurbscrud

Ubernomics said:


> Post pay statement from last night, obviously you drove and your an Uber tough guy so let's see the earnings brother!


Obviously your imaginations are in play above.

Math no lie. 30 cents a mile doesn't compute and that's all there is to the subject.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maxista said:


> Your ideas are not organized in a way I am understanding. That sentence makes no sense to me.


Like I said it will eventually


----------



## maxista

20yearsdriving said:


> Fast forward 2 generations ( 6 months ) you'll understand


Your ideas are not organized in a way I can understand. That sentence makes no sense to me.


----------



## Patriot Rider

I just checked Detroit, and was amazed at the amount of drivers logged on. Unreal.


----------



## maxista

Give them time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> They're trying to spite lyft because GM backed LYFT over them and now they are trying to sabotage. That is illegal someone need to get this to a reporter.


You're forgetting that the Uber published fares are just 'default' recommendations. <smirk>


----------



## maui

20yearsdriving said:


> It's uber Law does not apply


Screw the Law... IRS is GOD.

So you want to try to DEDUCT $0.54 a mile when earning $0.30 a mile... What part of EXPECTATION OF PROIFITABILITY don't you understand.

I have run a ton of trips off my own pay statements through Uber's Detroit rates and have yet to find a single time where I have exceeded the IRS $0.54/Mile deduction. Even some of my smaller 1.3 and 1.6x trips have been negative or break even.

UberX in Detroit is no longer possible for PROFIT making deductions at risk


----------



## Cou-ber

Digits said:


> Uber guarantees all its drivers a sandwich by the end of an 8hr shift so you don't go hungry after that gas tank spill. Now who would think the company doesn't care for its partners, (note to self - we are partners,not drivers of this multi billion $ company) , edit : the sandwich will have cheese and pickle as well. Woo-hoo..


But it's government cheese.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maui said:


> Screw the Law... IRS is GOD.
> 
> So you want to try to DEDUCT $0.54 a mile when earning $0.30 a mile... What part of EXPECTATION OF PROIFITABILITY don't you understand.
> 
> I have run a ton of trips off my own pay statements through Uber's Detroit rates and have yet to find a single time where I have exceeded the IRS $0.54/Mile deduction. Even some of my smaller 1.3 and 1.6x trips have been negative or break even.
> 
> UberX in Detroit is no longer possible for PROFIT making deductions at risk


I'm with you 
But till enforced 
Law seems not to apply to uber


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

I'd be worried about those rates in Detriot as an Uber pax. Be too afraid the driver is gonna rob me.


----------



## MKEUber

I just saw this for the first time this morning. Honestly this blows my mind. I didn't think that even Uber would stoop this low. This is borderline criminal, praying on the weak and poor who don't know any better. The local Detroit government needs to get involved.


----------



## Ziggy

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those are 1958 cab rates. You can not even meet fifty per cent of your expenses at thirty cents per mile. Note the two-dollars-fifty "Safe Ride Fee". That has to be one of the higher of those in the U.S. of A. Uber still makes a fat profit in Detroit while the drivers can not meet even fifty per cent of expenses.


Looks like the goons at Uber are looking to get into the Guinness Book of World Records for the lowest fare in the world. If Uber keeps cutting rates, soon Detroit will be lower than 1948 fares in NYC.

How can someone justify 30¢ in Detroit and 24¢ in Philippines (considering the relative low cost of living in PI 24¢ might be doable; but cost of living in Detroit has to be significantly higher than Philippines).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Ziggy said:


> Looks like the goons at Uber are looking to get into the Guinness Book of World Records for the lowest fare in the world. If Uber keeps cutting rates, soon Detroit will be lower than 1948 fares in NYC.
> 
> How can someone justify 30¢ in Detroit and 24¢ in Philippines (considering the relative low cost of living in PI 24¢ might be doable; but cost of living in Detroit has to be significantly higher than Philippines).


Well, one could always live in the Philippines and commute to Detroit to drive Uber.


----------



## vesolehome

Patriot Rider said:


> I just checked Detroit, and was amazed at the amount of drivers logged on. Unreal.


\
Most drivers don't know about the pay cuts.

For the non-Detroit people here, you need to understand this town is tied to one industry. That industry was the hardest hit 8 years ago and now people are either, unemployed or underemployed. Detroit is rip for a company like Uber to set the bar so low and test the people. You will always see drivers here because people are trying to make ends meet. The quality of drivers will shift as the suburbanites trying to make a few extra bucks faze out and the unemployed, lower income people are left with no choice but to drive and make whatever they can. 
Not racist. These are facts in this town.


----------



## Simon

vesolehome said:


> \
> Most drivers don't know about the pay cuts.
> 
> For the non-Detroit people here, you need to understand this town is tied to one industry. That industry was the hardest hit 8 years ago and now people are either, unemployed or underemployed. Detroit is rip for a company like Uber to set the bar so low and test the people. You will always see drivers here because people are trying to make ends meet. The quality of drivers will shift as the suburbanites trying to make a few extra bucks faze out and the unemployed, lower income people are left with no choice but to drive and make whatever they can.
> Not racist. These are facts in this town.


Sad


----------



## Muki

So is Detroit now officially the cheapest? Who is the next cheapest?


----------



## Maderacopy

I did a query on my app to see the cost per mile and minute. One thing I noticed is the safe ride fee is different in each of the cities. I also have seen both the pax and you pay the safe ride fee. In most cases on a short trip Uber and Lyft is making more the the driver.

If they want to cut rates why don't they also cut their rate. If they want to cut rates to increase ridership they are weighing this completely on our backs. They will make more money at our cost.

Can someone explain to me what is a safe ride fee for? Am I missing something or is just a guarantee fixed income going to the ride share company.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Maderacopy said:


> I did a query on my app to see the cost per mile and minute. One thing I noticed is the safe ride fee is different in each of the cities. I also have seen both the pax and you pay the safe ride fee. In most cases on a short trip Uber and Lyft is making more the the driver.
> 
> If they want to cut rates why don't they also cut their rate. If they want to cut rates to increase ridership they are weighing this completely on our backs. They will make more money at our cost.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what is a safe ride fee for? Am I missing something or is just a guarantee fixed income going to the ride share company.


Fixed income


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

vesolehome said:


> \
> Most drivers don't know about the pay cuts.
> 
> For the non-Detroit people here, you need to understand this town is tied to one industry. That industry was the hardest hit 8 years ago and now people are either, unemployed or underemployed. Detroit is rip for a company like Uber to set the bar so low and test the people. You will always see drivers here because people are trying to make ends meet. The quality of drivers will shift as the suburbanites trying to make a few extra bucks faze out and the unemployed, lower income people are left with no choice but to drive and make whatever they can.
> Not racist. These are facts in this town.


That's a scary reality.


----------



## Maderacopy




----------



## vesolehome

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> That's a scary reality.


It is a reality in Detroit. Uber is very calculated with this move. The Auto Show starts tomorrow in Detroit with two weeks of airport runs, hotel runs to and from the show. Press week this week and the public week next. People will still head out and hope for a surge. Funny thing, the 1.5 surge pays pretty close to what the last rate was before the reduction. 
I drive part time and few a few extra bucks for the family. The drivers like me when they learn about the cut will have no interest in making $5 an hour. 
Uber knows this and knows they have enough drivers here. We are a test market for sure to see how people will react. But I'm sure the drivers here won't let Uber down. They will just head out and make less money because they need to.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

maui said:


> I am more appalled by the $2.30 Safe Ride Fee.


You shouldn't be appalled or surpised by the Detroit SRF.
The SRF is what pays for James River Insurance coverage (as well as driver background checks).
*Detroit has the highest auto insurance rate of any city in the US.*
1. Detroit, Mich.
Average annual premium: $10,723.22
Car insurance premiums are the highest in the nation in the Motor City. 
Drivers in Detroit face high rates because of the city's high crime rate and Michigan's no-fault insurance system.​


----------



## Maderacopy




----------



## maui

Maderacopy said:


> Can someone explain to me what is a safe ride fee for? Am I missing something or is just a guarantee fixed income going to the ride share company.


Safe rider is biggest scam out there. SUPPOSEDLY it is to cover the costs of background checks, vehicle screenings, etc. So if you are a driver who does 300 trips a month, they are collecting $3600+ off of you $50 Background check.


----------



## Maderacopy




----------



## Michael - Cleveland

maui said:


> Safe rider is biggest scam out there. SUPPOSEDLY it is to cover the costs of background checks, vehicle screenings, etc. So if you are a driver who does 300 trips a month, they are collecting $3600+ off of you $50 Background check.


Doesn't matter... The TNCs are still required to provide and pay for liability insurance. Those insurance costs have gone up as more and more states requre the TNCs to meet higher levels of coverage and provide GAP coverage.

And I will never uunderstand why drivers give one hoot about the SRF. It is set by Uber and comes out of the rider's pocket [into the driver's pocket] to Uber - with no financial impact on the driver (other than on paper for tax purposes).

Any driver who doesn't like the SRF is free to get a commercial driver's license, buy a commercial livery policy and drive UberBLACK - and not have to worry about the SRF.

Here in OH, a commercial policy costs between $6,000 and $10,000/yr.
In my case, when I'm driving full bore, I do around 70 rides/wk.
70 rides X $1.70 (SRF here) X 50 weeks = $5,950.

Seems like a small price for riders to pay for my liability coverage.
More importantly: 
If you bought your own commerical liability coverage - and no longer had to collect/pay the SRF... 
not only would you not make a dime more in fares, you would have the additional cost of the policy you bought.

So, which would you rather do to earn the exact same amount:
a) let Uber collect the SRF from the rider
b) spend $6,000/yr on a policy when you can't pass on the cost to anyone else?


----------



## Vox Rationis

vesolehome said:


> It is a reality in Detroit...They will just head out and make less money because they need to.


That's the thing, though. At this rate, they are running out of money at a good clip, not actually making it. At what point do they realize this and stem the bleeding?


----------



## MKEUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You shouldn't be appalled or surpised by the Detroit SRF.
> The SRF is what pays for James River Insurance coverage (as well as driver background checks).
> *Detroit has the highest auto insurance rate of any city in the US.*
> 1. Detroit, Mich.
> Average annual premium: $10,723.22
> Car insurance premiums are the highest in the nation in the Motor City.
> Drivers in Detroit face high rates because of the city's high crime rate and Michigan's no-fault insurance system.​


Wow, are you brainwashed. No way no hell does a 3 mile 10 minute ride cost $2.30 to insure. Nor does a 60 mile 1 hour ride. The SRF is nothing more than a mechanize for Uber to continue to profit no matter how low they but the rates. Actually, they profit more with lower rates because they get more shorter rides and more SRFs. This incentivizes Uber to keep rates low.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> And I will never uunderstand why drivers give one hoot about the SRF. It is set by Uber and comes out of the rider's pocket [into the driver's pocket] to Uber - with no financial impact on the driver (other than on paper for tax purposes).


See what I just wrote above. That is why you and every driver should give one (or many more) hoots about the SRF.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

maui said:


> At McDonalds you get free food, help with medical insurance, paid holidays, paid breaks, and even education assistance.


And a minimum wage hourly pay!


----------



## Bob Smith

If there ever was a time to quit it's now


----------



## ABC123DEF

JHawk said:


> I've seen some thoughts expressed here about whether Uber is prying on and taking advantage of people who are in a tough spot in life. With the Detroit rate cuts, has anyone in Detroit thought about bringing this idea up to the local media, see what they think? Detroit as a city has had a rough-go of it lately, and a lot of people are living below the poverty line. Do these draconian rates try to take advantage of that situation? Does Uber merely think "people in Detroit are desperate for work of any kind, so let's see how low we can drive the rates?" Keep in mind I don't know anything about who drives for Uber in Detroit, or what the general quality level of Uber cars/drivers in Detroit is.
> 
> I've heard some stories about Dan Gilbert and his Quicken Loans company actually investing in the future of Detroit. He's betting on being a major presence in Detroit as it rises from the economic ashes, and reaping the benefits long term. Uber could've chosen the same path and tried to be a part of a potential modern, urban renaissance. Instead, it appears they are simply trying to devalue not only their service but the people of Detroit who drive for them as well.


I agree. Uber could have used their great technology to be a darling of Silicon Valley to prove that tech companies can do a lot of good for humanity. It will be interesting to see how Uber goes down in business history and if they'll even make it to be part of the self-driving car craze.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Another Uber Driver said:


> I'd'a' thunk that myself, except that our waitress friend from Minnesota was kind enough to post a video...........
> 
> For years, I knew cab drivers here who accepted them. Some drivers would accept them at a discounted rate, say seventy cents on the dollar, but some would take them. Ever since they went to cards here for them, though, it has not worked.
> 
> Thank you for that. One of the Higher-ups of the Ubershills is finally starting to understand what many of us have been stating for some time. I use "starting", because he still does not quite have it all.
> 
> He thinks that he can make a profit at eighty cents per mile? Maybe he can in OK City, but you _*ain't makin' no profit at no eighty cents-a-mile in this hyar' Cap-ee-tull uvv Yer Nay-shinn.*_ We are getting one-dollar-two the mile, here, which is insufficiently profitable. They did cut our time rate six per cent and our "drop" almost in half. The minimum is about the same, though. The old rates were bad enough, these are worse. In fact, the one- dollar-forty the mile when I signed onto UberX in June, 2014 was insufficiently profitable, as it was.


You can only abuse a helpless dog for so long before it gets fed up and bites you in the A$$.


----------



## ChattaBilly

I'm a newbie, but quit if it isn't profitable.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

rtaatl said:


> Damn, I really thought that was a joke when it was posted earlier on another thread...wtf. Where's our in house Uber cheerleaders to tell us how this is great news and all X drivers will be making more money. At these rates even a 3 to 4X surge isn't that great anymore.


Randy sheer quit lol

Watch his video haha


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Phillip if your not going to be part of the solution then your part of the problem lol j/k


The 5 dollar foot long seems like a good deal now doesn't it my friend.


----------



## SafeT




----------



## noshodee

Better.30 cents a mile then 8 miles!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

MKEUber said:


> Wow, are you brainwashed. No way no hell does a 3 mile 10 minute ride cost $2.30 to insure. Nor does a 60 mile 1 hour ride. The SRF is nothing more than a mechanize for Uber to continue to profit no matter how low they but the rates. Actually, they profit more with lower rates because they get more shorter rides and more SRFs. This incentivizes Uber to keep rates low.
> 
> See what I just wrote above. That is why you and every driver should give one (or many more) hoots about the SRF.


Ah, of course.
The insurance companies are wrong.
The state insurance commisioners are wrong.
USAToday is wrong:
_"Michigan is the *only state* where car insurance includes unlimited personal injury protection," says Laura Adams, senior analyst for insuranceQuotes.com, in a statement. "Also, *Detroit has a very high %age of uninsured motorists - as high as 50% by some estimates*. That unfortunately raises rates for those who do have car insurance."_​
And Uber just arbitrarily picks a number to charge in each city for insurance coverage.

You're right - I'm brainwashed.
And the mathematics is wrong.

So, how much were you quoted for commercial auto liability coverage?


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Uberman?


He quit watch his video lol


----------



## UberXTampa

Cooluberdriver said:


> He quit watch his video lol


The only uberman video I attempted to watch was this one because randy stated it would be a short one. 
when I realized it was actually a 10+ minutes long I decided to stop watching after first few seconds.

What did I miss ?


----------



## AintWorthIt

I've been critical of uberman in the past but his last video is good.


----------



## rtaatl

Cooluberdriver said:


> Randy sheer quit lol
> 
> Watch his video haha


I did...hilarious


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man

Just got this text from Lyft in Boston 
*
Big Lyft news: We're spiking demand in Boston! Passengers get 30% off weekday rides, while we pay you the full cost of the ride. Drive commute hours to cash in. *

Uber take note, that's how you take care of your people.


----------



## Khush

The Only thing I can think of at this point is Detroit drivers should Boycott UBER no matter what! Who said Florida and Atlanta drivers are looking forward to this? Do they count that we PUT our lives at risk each time we drive for Uber, risk of accidents risk of our car insurance going higher? Risk of Nasty bad riders? Do they count the amount of miles you put on your car loosing its resale value? do they count that they will have to spend more hours on the road spent more gas and more wear on tear on their cars to earn the same amount of money which they earned a year ago? And if we cancel too many trips or our star rating goes less then 4.6 stars they disable your account ? BUT if the *passenger's ratings* go as *low as 1 Star they can still get rides*? Why does UBER accept riders without doing BACKGROUND checks for them and low star ratings?
Look at this criminal rider: 



DOES THAT MEAN UBER DOESNT CARE FOR OUR LIVES it is just the passengers and trying to get a market share at our cost?


----------



## Kruhn

cleansafepolite said:


> give him a call.
> View attachment 22977


That's why the rates hey


cleansafepolite said:


> After seeing how Uber spin doctors could make rate cuts look like Uber was doing drivers a favor. The Austrian government asked if Uber could also help Hitlers public image with the younger generations.
> View attachment 23069


You sir (or madam),

Are an evil person! Hipster Hitler! WTF!

YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE! With laughter!


----------



## Maderacopy

I just received this in an upgrade. This is San Francisco rates.


----------



## cleansafepolite

Kruhn said:


> That's why the rates hey
> l
> 
> You sir (or madam),
> 
> Are an evil person! Hipster Hitler! WTF!
> 
> YOU'RE KILLING ME HERE! With laughter!


Laughing on the outside crying on the inside..i bet Uber could pull it off.


----------



## Boston Guber

I predict Travis will be assassinated by years end.


----------



## UberXTampa

Boston Guber said:


> I predict Travis will be assassinated by years end.


I predict he will be run over by an UberX driver speeding to pick up a high surge pax.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Just imagine how much Uber will be paying in penalties when they lose the lawsuit 'though.

It's like a ticking timebomb waiting to go off on Uber's valuation. Clearly Travis is going to take a beating.


----------



## Khush

Boston Guber said:


> I predict Travis will be assassinated by years end.


WHICH YEAR 2016?


----------



## Kruhn

maxista said:


> How can this possibly be real? I'm just confused and sad. This is insanity. 30 cents a mile? 65 cents a mile is ridiculous, but 30 cents?!? What are they thinking?!?!?!


Keep employment costs low and profits through their fees high and monopolize the market. Read up on Andrew Carnegie and J D. Rockefeller. They're using just tried and true playbook.


----------



## Khush

UberXTampa said:


> I predict he will be run over by an UberX driver speeding to pick up a high surge pax.


HA HA HA HA LOL YOU KILLING ME


----------



## Kruhn

maui said:


> Man. I want to drive in Guadalajara....
> 
> $7.30 Base Fare
> $2.00 / Min
> $3.40 / KM ( ~ $5.60 / mile)
> $35 Min fare
> No safe rider fee
> 
> You will likely either be muling drugs or kidnapped and ransomed back to your family... But DAMN
> 
> Compare that to Detroit!


Those could be pesos, it's the same sign.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Ubers rates must correlate with the amount of drivers in a given area. There must be so many drivers in that area they they think they can get away with paying drivers peanuts. I'm guessing there are a lot of immigrants in Detroit that drive Uber for a living and can't really get a job doing anything else.

They are confident that slashing rates there are still going to allow a decent enough amount of drivers there to allow for enough drivers to still have good pickup times.


----------



## chingasso

Houston= .87 - .24 = .63 new rate.

125 trips average distance to rider 6 miles. 

average trip 8 miles. time 14 minutes. average wait 19 minutes. 

net income on new rate = 6.04 per ride. 

fuel= 2.54 average Nissan Maxima. @ 1.85

maint. and depreciaiton 14 miles= 8.10

6.04-8.10= -2.06 per run average.

so 500 runs 2016 UBER: you get to pay!!!!!!!!

$1030.00 loss.

Solution: Everybody quit: save a thousand dollars and 600 hours of time.

DONT PAY TO MAKE GREEDY ---kers money.....

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......BOYCOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Kruhn

maui said:


> Uber Black in Guadalajara....
> 
> $32 Base. Translation US$1.78
> $3.20 / Min. US$0.18
> $7.47 / KM (~12.45/mile). US$0.42/KM
> US$0.69
> Min far - $75.00. US$4.15
> Cancellation Fee $75


----------



## downwiththeratings

Another Uber Driver said:


> Correct: welfare pays better.


What the heck?
Geez. In my area of Ohio. Im lucky if i can clear $200 in a month.
Doesn't Uber know you have to have the clientele 1st.
Our safe rider fee went to $2.85
Thats a $1.00 jump. But they lowered the per mile rate. So now were back to square 1. Shoot i am gonna go. Collect cans instead. Lol


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Maderacopy said:


> View attachment 23228
> View attachment 23229
> 
> 
> I just received this in an upgrade. This is San Francisco rates.


See the 3. Safe Rides Fee: you will be charged a safe Riders fee for every trip and the company will collect this fee from Rider on your behalf.....
No thanks Uber, don't trouble yourself, I'll collect it, thanks


----------



## MKEUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Ah, of course.
> The insurance companies are wrong.
> The state insurance commisioners are wrong.
> USAToday is wrong:
> _"Michigan is the *only state* where car insurance includes unlimited personal injury protection," says Laura Adams, senior analyst for insuranceQuotes.com, in a statement. "Also, *Detroit has a very high %age of uninsured motorists - as high as 50% by some estimates*. That unfortunately raises rates for those who do have car insurance."_​
> And Uber just arbitrarily picks a number to charge in each city for insurance coverage.
> 
> You're right - I'm brainwashed.
> And the mathematics is wrong.
> 
> So, how much were you quoted for commercial auto liability coverage?


What math? You haven't shown any. Sure, there is an insurance cost, and Detroit may even be slightly more than other major cities, but if you believe all of that SRF goes to insurance/app development/background checks, I got some prime ocean front property in New Mexico to sell ya.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberXTampa said:


> The only uberman video I attempted to watch was this one because randy stated it would be a short one.
> when I realized it was actually a 10+ minutes long I decided to stop watching after first few seconds.
> 
> What did I miss ?


Him crying like a baby. That uber sucks now. He sounds the same as us which is very funny. His said his threshold was 80 cents a mile and I sent him an email saying my threshold was 1.80 a mile and I quit doing X back then lol


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

MKEUber said:


> What math? You haven't shown any. Sure, there is an insurance cost, and Detroit may even be slightly more than other major cities, but if you believe all of that SRF goes to insurance/app development/background checks, I got some prime ocean front property in New Mexico to sell ya.


Slightly higher? Is $10,000/yr '_slightly' higher'_ than what you pay in Milwaukee?

The math for me - as I posted earlier (I thought it was to you - maybe not ...
ah... found it* here*)

I was quoted between $6,000 and $8,000/yr for commericial auto liability coverage.
When driving full bore I do 70 trips a week.
70 trips X 50 weeks = 3500 trips/yr
$7,000 / 3500 trips = $2/trip.
That's what it would cost me to purchase commercial auto coverage (liability only).

Uber charges RIDERS $1.70/ride in my market
(70 rides/wk x 50 x $1.70 = $5,950)
and I don't have to pay for the *state required *coverage.

Doing the math, the Uber SRF is a bargain in my market.


----------



## 75drive

Wow!!! I thought it was Bullshit at first!


----------



## Khush

Our partner here in CA says he makes a ton of money: 



Does he consider driving in cities like Miami where UberPool rates are 75 cents/ mile 10 cents/minute ?

Does he calculate HOW MUCH TAXES he will have to pay on that amount?

Does he calculate and subtract the wear and tear maintenance, putting miles on his car and gasoline costs ?

Does he calculate constant accident risks and risks from bad unruly passengers? please watch - Uber drive Edward Caban attacked by thug Ben Golden ...

Does he realize that he needs at least 4.6 stars to drive but the passengers can be a 1 star with no background check crook sitting behind?

Does he not realize he is getting NO medical or other benefits from Uber and he has to pay for his own Medical insurance?

Does he realize driving 9 to sometimes 12 hours a day and working on New Year's eve and holidays he pretty much doesn't have a life?


----------



## MKEUber

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Slightly higher? Is $10,000/yr '_slightly' higher'_ than what you pay in Milwaukee?
> 
> The math for me - as I posted earlier (I thought it was to you - maybe not ...
> ah... found it* here*)
> 
> I was quoted between $6,000 and $8,000/yr for commericial auto liability coverage.
> When driving full bore I do 70 trips a week.
> 70 trips X 50 weeks = 3500 trips/yr
> $7,000 / 3500 trips = $2/trip.
> That's what it would cost me to purchase commercial auto coverage (liability only).
> 
> Uber charges RIDERS $1.70/ride in my market
> (70 rides/wk x 50 x $1.70 = $5,950)
> and I don't have to pay for the *state required *coverage.
> 
> Doing the math, the Uber SRF is a bargain in my market.


$10,000? That's the number you pulled out of your ass? Why not $100,000. or 1 million dollars as long as we are making things up as we go along.

Regardless, I got news for you. When a company blanket covers all of the vehicles, the cost is not the same as what would be paid if each vehicle is covered individually. The more you know.....


----------



## THE MAN!

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


Not in your city. But seeing that, Travis is dead meat if him and I ever come face to face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxista

20yearsdriving said:


> Like I said it will eventually


What kind of a way of communicating is that? Is that what you do in your life? If you have something to say just spell it out.


----------



## eyewall

Does anyone know what the original rate was in Detroit when Uber first started there? I am aware it was 75 cents a mile before this cut.


----------



## I have nuts

Emp9 said:


> Drivers will rob pax. Lol


Lmao, you almost made spit out my OJ.


----------



## maxista

UberXTampa said:


> I predict he will be run over by an UberX driver speeding to pick up a high surge pax.


Now that's funny.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

maxista said:


> What kind of a way of communicating is that? Is that what you do in your life? If you have something to say just spell it out.


Again give it time my son


----------



## maxista

20yearsdriving said:


> Again give it time my son


You're a jerk. I'm already looking for other opportunities and don't expect that I will continue driving long after the rate cuts take effect on February 5th in my market. I have some time to come up with a plan, but the way you're treating me is unacceptable. I don't appreciate your patronizing me.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

maui said:


> IRS is GOD.


Considering that Uber ownership/management has taken on everyone/everything else and won, it was only a matter of time until they tried............



Maderacopy said:


> Am I missing something or is just a guarantee fixed income going to the ride share company.


You _*ain't missin' nothin'*_; Uber Black Prince was good enough to provide the answer.



maui said:


> $50 Background check.


No TNC is going to spend for the Super-Dooper-All-Stones-Turned background check. It is more like the $16,95 version that they get for eleven-dollars-fifty because they have so many of them done.



UberXTampa said:


> uberman vstated it would be a short one.
> it was actually a 10+ minutes long I decided to stop watching after first few seconds.


Ten minutes _*IS*_ short for Randy.



Kruhn said:


> Are an evil person! Hipster Hitler! WTF!


"I'm 'Dolphie the 'H' and I drive for Uber;
Some people call me 'Schick-el-gru-ber' ".


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

MKEUber said:


> $10,000? That's the number you pulled out of your ass? Why not $100,000. or 1 million dollars as long as we are making things up as we go along.
> 
> Regardless, I got news for you. When a company blanket covers all of the vehicles, the cost is not the same as what would be paid if each vehicle is covered individually. The more you know.....


Apparently you didn't read the articles I linked to where _they_ pulled the $10,000 number out of the insurance industry's ass.
Go argue with them.

And if you are suggesting that insuring a fleet of commercial vehicles is the same as insuring individual rideshare vehicles that are statistically involved in more "incidents" per mile driven than both cabs and non-rideshare vehicles then you are completely out of touch with the insurance industry.

http://www.propertycasualty360.com/...xpensive-cities-for-auto-insurance?page_all=1
*Detroit, Mich.
Average annual premium: $10,723.22*
Car insurance premiums are the highest in the nation in the Motor City. Drivers in Detroit face high rates because of the city's high crime rate and Michigan's no-fault insurance system.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2014/09/14/auto-insurance-costs-detroit/15622121/
Detroit isn't just the car manufacturing capital of the U.S. - it's also tops when it come to high car-insurance costs. The Motor City and its metropolitan area lay claim to the dubious distinction of having the most expensive auto insurance in the nation, according to an analysis by finance-info provider Bankrate Insurance. *Detroit-area drivers on average pay 165% more than the national average for car insurance*, followed by New York, where motorists pay 36% more, and Miami, 34% more. The least expensive premiums, the website stated, are enjoyed by Charlotte, N.C., where area residents pay 43% less than the national average; Cleveland, 31% less; and Pittsburgh, 24% less. Why so high in Detroit? "*Michigan is the only state where car insurance includes unlimited personal injury protection*," says Laura Adams, senior analyst for insuranceQuotes.com, in a statement. "Also, *Detroit has a very high percentage of uninsured motorists - as high as 50% by some estimates*. That unfortunately raises rates for those who do have car insurance."​


----------



## Jay26

All I gotta say is this.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lyber Dan said:


> Just got this text from Lyft in Boston
> *
> Big Lyft news: We're spiking demand in Boston! Passengers get 30% off weekday rides, while we pay you the full cost of the ride. Drive commute hours to cash in. *
> 
> Uber take note, that's how you take care of your people.


hehe... GM's half-billion $ invenstment in Lyft going to good use!


----------



## Kruhn

Cooluberdriver said:


> Randy sheer quit lol
> 
> Watch his video haha





cleansafepolite said:


> Laughing on the outside crying on the inside..i bet Uber could pull it off.


Well, the laughter numbs


Another Uber Driver said:


> Considering that Uber ownership/management has taken on everyone/everything else and won, it was only a matter of time until they tried............
> 
> You _*ain't missin' nothin'*_; Uber Black Prince was good enough to provide the answer.
> 
> No TNC is going to spend for the Super-Dooper-All-Stones-Turned background check. It is more like the $16,95 version that they get for eleven-dollars-fifty because they have so many of them done.
> 
> Ten minutes _*IS*_ short for Randy.
> 
> "I'm 'Dolphie the 'H' and I drive for Uber;
> Some people call me 'Schick-el-gru-ber' ".


Stop it!/Stop it! I'm ROFL.

Plus I'm already Hitler-ed out with binge watching The Man in The High Castle!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

maui said:


> Man. I want to drive in Guadalajara....
> $7.30 Base Fare
> $2.00 / Min
> $3.40 / KM ( ~ $5.60 / mile)
> $35 Min fare
> No safe rider fee​You will likely either be muling drugs or kidnapped and ransomed back to your family... But DAMN
> Compare that to Detroit!


Hehe&#8230; if only! It would make a great place for a 'working vacation' 
Unfortunately, "Los precios mostrados son en Pesos Mexicanos"
(Prices shown are in Mexican Pesos)
The US $ equivalent is:

US$0.40 Base Fare
US$0.11 / Min
US$0.18 / KM _(~ $0.29 / mile) <--- just a penny lower than Detroit!!_
US$1.90 Min fare​
Still want to drive in Guadalajara?!


----------



## sellkatsell44

Khush said:


> Our partner here in CA says he makes a ton of money:
> 
> 
> 
> Does he consider driving in cities like Miami where UberPool rates are 75 cents/ mile 10 cents/minute ?
> 
> Does he calculate HOW MUCH TAXES he will have to pay on that amount?
> 
> Does he calculate and subtract the wear and tear maintenance, putting miles on his car and gasoline costs ?
> 
> Does he calculate constant accident risks and risks from bad unruly passengers? please watch - Uber drive Edward Caban attacked by thug Ben Golden ...
> 
> Does he realize that he needs at least 4.6 stars to drive but the passengers can be a 1 star with no background check crook sitting behind?
> 
> Does he not realize he is getting NO medical or other benefits from Uber and he has to pay for his own Medical insurance?
> 
> Does he realize driving 9 to sometimes 12 hours a day and working on New Year's eve and holidays he pretty much doesn't have a life?


Yeah, he's from my area and I can share the $$ I've paid uber and I can tell you its because uber here is probably better than your market in FL (though you wouldn't know it by other uber drivers in SF--they still drive but its not as good as it used to be across board).

He will get ripped by taxes because he's in CA. SMH

Gas is pretty dang cheap. less than $3/a gallon. wear and tear...smh...

SF passengers are pretty mellow for the most part. its' hard to gauge since we get so many tourists and they're savvy with uber app as well.

If he lives in SF--healthy SF.

The difference between those who work when others won't (as long as its done smartly) is the $$.


----------



## JJS

Stop and pickup some lube,...no kiss, no reach around...


----------



## Realityshark

If you are driving at these rates, you are the problem. As long as Uber has people willing to work for nothing, they will continue paying nothing.


----------



## wrb82

rtaatl said:


> Damn, I really thought that was a joke when it was posted earlier on another thread...wtf. Where's our in house Uber cheerleaders to tell us how this is great news and all X drivers will be making more money. At these rates even a 3 to 4X surge isn't that great anymore.


In our market, Burlington Vermont, the riders have got smart. They wait until after the surge is over. They know the surge only lasts no more than 10 mins here. We are going broke doing this uber driving. Another fare reduction in our market will kill us. We have had 3 fare reductions here in our market and we have only had Uber here for just over a year. Sickening!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Another Uber Driver said:


> Correct: welfare pays better.


Much better.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Robert Charles said:


> Welfare only lasts for 6 months (lifetime) thanks to Clinton. So no, welfare does not pay better.


It depends on which type of welfare you're talking about. A family of four including an infant and a toddler with father's back severely injured three years ago and mother just lost her job last month can qualify for many different types, each with different eligibility requirements and how long it will last.


----------



## JimS

Minimum fare in Detroit is $5.30. SRF = $2.30. 25% of the $3 left = $2.25. But you have to drive nearly 3 miles before breaking out of the minimum fare!

At least Detroit seems to have a bit of respect for XL drivers at $2.50/.18/1.30. That almost what UberX here in Savannah used to be.


----------



## JimS

ITS SURGING!!! LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JJS said:


> Stop and pickup some lube,...


*Silly boy, Uber don't allow no lube: they don't use none and don't allow you to bring none.*



JimS said:


> ITS SURGING!!! LOL


Yeah, it has surged a *whole twenty years!*...,,from 1959 cab rates to 1979 cab rates. GREAT NEWS! Uber On!


----------



## Archie8616

Sadly, nothing will ever get changed. It would literally take every Uber driver, not just in that area, but in pretty much all areas across the US to strike, and to not drive. Uber, is a Billion dollar company, so complaining about it, won't do anything. Just like others mentioned above, "Because we can" mentality is quite honestly very true. As long as that money comes in, even at the low fares, it doesn't matter. Uber is still making money. There are in hundreds of countries, and thousands of drivers and Millions of people that use Uber. So just do the math. They could charge 5 cents a mile, and STILL make a profit. Sad, but true.


----------



## UberCemetery

If you live in an area that it snows - You can make more money shoveling your neighbors drive way in the winter, and cutting there grass in the spring, summer, and fall. How do you feel? When you go thru the McDonalds drive thru to order from the dollar menu which isn't even the dollar menu anymore and that person is making more then you? Or when you go to the gas station and the guy/gal behind the counter is making more money then you. Or when you go the grocery store and see the guy that is pushing all the carts back from the lot, or asking you from the end of the counter paper or plastic? He / She is making more then you - and that Guy / Gal does not have to work at 2:00 am.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

wrb82 said:


> In our market, Burlington Vermont, the riders have got smart. They wait until after the surge is over. They know the surge only lasts no more than 10 mins here. We are going broke doing this uber driving. Another fare reduction in our market will kill us. We have had 3 fare reductions here in our market and we have only had Uber here for just over a year. Sickening!


There's a forum member in Atlanta who can teach you guys how to make money driving for peanuts. I think his name is nuberuber. He's here to give advice check him out in the Atlanta thread or pm him for support.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Atlanta/


----------



## UberCemetery

Oh shit you screwed.










Hi - I am your Uber driver. Would you like a bottled water or some mints? Let me get the door for you.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

UberCemetery said:


> Oh shit you screwed.
> 
> View attachment 23334
> 
> 
> Hi - I am your Uber driver. Would you like a bottled water or some mints? Let me get the door for you.
> 
> View attachment 23335


That's exactly how they look to haha.


----------



## UberCemetery

*How Uber Is Breaking Into Public Transit*

The integration will allow passengers to plan trips that combine public transportation with Uber rides and walking, TransLoc officials said. The idea is to offer Uber as a way for passengers to get from home to a transit stop, and from transit stops to their destinations.

http://fortune.com/2016/01/11/uber-transloc-public-transit/?


----------



## UberCemetery

*Your local Uber office....*


----------



## uberslave919

Dear Uber,

Thank you for the gas I will have in my car now, for keeping my car clean, and for the talking I will now not have to do while driving. I really appreciate this opportunity.

Truly yours,

Driver aka sitter on my coucher


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

uberslave919 said:


> Dear Uber,
> 
> Thank you for the gas I will have in my car now, for keeping my car clean, and for the talking I will now not have to do while driving. I really appreciate this opportunity.
> 
> Truly yours,
> 
> Driver aka sitter on my coucher


Uber motivates you? Well, I guess the lower the rates get it starts to entice certain demographics.


----------



## Rockin Grampy

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


The only way Uber will stop is if drivers stop. The other ride share is better than this, so move over and with no drivers They'll start to lose. It's a business model of greed.


----------



## Rockin Grampy

Realityshark said:


> If you are driving at these rates, you are the problem. As long as Uber has people willing to work for nothing, they will continue paying nothing.


Your right if we keep driving they'll keep lowering the rates.


----------



## NuberUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> There's a forum member in Atlanta who can teach you guys how to make money driving for peanuts. I think his name is nuberuber. He's here to give advice check him out in the Atlanta thread or pm him for support.
> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Atlanta/


Dude, you sound super bitter.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


That clock would start running as soon as I rolled up too.
No more waiting 5-10 minutes for passenger to show up.
Shouldn't we get 10% commission soon as "safe ride" insurance salesmen also ?


----------



## UberCemetery

Turn your car into a cash machine and start driving for Uber today!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

NuberUber said:


> Dude, you sound super bitter.


You said you were here to help people make money on uber.. How's that bitter?


----------



## RamzFanz




----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

NuberUber said:


> Dude, you sound super bitter.


You said you were here to help people make money. How's that bitter?


----------



## RamzFanz

So you can now get 4 ubers for the price of one XL?


----------



## NuberUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You said you were here to help people make money. How's that bitter?


Please show me where I said I was "here to help people make money."


----------



## Huberis

Realityshark said:


> If you are driving at these rates, you are the problem. As long as Uber has people willing to work for nothing, they will continue paying nothing.


So true. Talk of a one or two day strike tying up Uber's cars..... D-oh! While drivers cars sit idle will not do it.

Drivers simply need to shut off the app and never look back, they need to talk to policy makers and openly discuss what is really happening for no other reason than to have the story understood by anyone with two brain cells to rub together.

Drivers in markets not affected, who still have relatively high rates, they need to take action too. There are other ways Uber socks it to drivers. The trend is for drivers to be reactionary, they are all smiles and smugness, bragging bout the new way of doing things, innovation.

Uber just throws bodies and free cars at the market, not much to it beyond that.


----------



## maui

Khush said:


> Does he realize driving 9 to sometimes 12 hours a day and working on New Year's eve and holidays he pretty much doesn't have a life?


I saw a guy who was posting similar and he was even getting up over $1500, but was also driving 90 hours a week and easily 1000+ miles on the vehicle from what I was seeing.

50K miles a year plus vehicles do not last long or keep value.


RamzFanz said:


> View attachment 23366


So this is the UberRape Van... I mean UberDate Van?

Soon to be followed by UberMULE. Need a drug mule? We got you covered. With UberPOOL you can also sell too


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

NuberUber said:


> Please show me where I said I was "here to help people make money."


You complained that we are crybabies on this forum. Then you said It's plenty of money to be made doing uberX. So tell us how please?


----------



## uberslave919

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Uber motivates you? Well, I guess the lower the rates get it starts to entice certain demographics.


yeah uber motivates me to sit my ass on the couch and play playstation rather than go drive for 2 dollars an hour...im saying thanks to uber bc my gas tank is full and my car is clean now for more than one day...uber can lick my balls. what a shit company. in the real world people working for companies actually get pay increases the longer they do their job, not decreases. I wasn't really having a "winter slump" as uber suggested, I was pretty much meeting my goals every week, now I feel like a jackass picking up people knowing that this ride is probably going to be only 5 or 6 dollars, and take about 30 minutes of my time start to finish. No thank you. Passengers should feel bad for even using uber, knowing what the drivers gets paid..i would. I could be a barista at my local coffee shop and make better money...and better tips!!


----------



## NuberUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You complained that we are crybabies on this forum. Then you said It's plenty of money to be made doing uberX. So tell us how please?


You sure know how to twist some words, but yet you never actually quote me.

Please show me where I called anyone on this forum a "crybaby"?
Please show me where I said there is plenty of money to be made on Uber, without qualifying that many factors come into play to make it happen?

I already told you what works for me. It is just what happens when I get on Uber X. I would never say I know what it is like for anyone else. Everyone has an individual and unique experience with Uber, with both successes and failures. I am simply here to learn and pass on what has worked for me.

The fact of the matter is you like to make large generalizing statements that are mostly factually incorrect and then attack anyone (personally for that matter) that does not fall in line or shows you *EVIDENCE* that you are wrong.


----------



## maui

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> You complained that we are crybabies on this forum. Then you said It's plenty of money to be made doing uberX. So tell us how please?


Silly Silly you. Making money is easy with Uber. Making PROFITS? That is a completely different story.

This is why Uber likes to say that "driver's gross was up 10 - 15%" - Gee but if my net was 25% less?...


----------



## Leo.

juanca16 said:


> Hagamos algo todos los chóferes.bamos a unirnos para hacer algo uber ,no bale la pena conducir con ellos...lyft es mejor


Vamos y Vale


----------



## r...uber

In what world do we live in? Are we in a bizarre dream? Can somebody slap me in the face so I can wake up.


----------



## tohellwithu

Seriously...surge @2.7x in Detroit. Do these driver have any idea what they are doing. .81/M @2.7X...F***me


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

tohellwithu said:


> Seriously...surge @2.7x in Detroit. Do these driver have any idea what they are doing. .81/M @2.7X...F***me
> View attachment 23378





NuberUber said:


> Also, you conveniently left out that in Detroit, Uber gives a $10 an hour guarantee as long as you accept 90% of rides.


This guy thinks the drivers should be thanking uber for giving them a 10 an hour guarantee.....


----------



## rtaatl

RamzFanz said:


> View attachment 23366


That's still too good for uberX...lol


----------



## MKEUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> This guy thinks the drivers should be thanking uber for giving them a 10 an hour guarantee.....


$10 an hour guarantee?? lol, that's gross too isn't it? That is less than min wage after expenses. And that rube thinks that is great?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

MKEUber said:


> $10 an hour guarantee?? lol, that's gross too isn't it? That is less than min wage after expenses. And that rube thinks that is great?


https://uberpeople.net/forums/Atlanta/ Visit our city thread anytime.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Rockin Grampy said:


> The only way Uber will stop is if drivers stop. The other ride share is better than this, so move over and with no drivers They'll start to lose. It's a business model of greed.


I am pretty sure half or more Uber drivers in affected cities have already been voting with their feet in the last couple of days.

Rates will go back up again. Maybe not all the way back. Somewhere half way most likely.


----------



## MKEUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> https://uberpeople.net/forums/Atlanta/ Visit our city thread anytime.


Yeah, those local rooms can be hilarious. We have some clown in the Milwaukee boards that asked "why so many complainers" about Uber. Then started to proclaim how great Uber was and if you couldn't make money at this job you were an idiot.

The kicker is that he said all of this this despite being brand new after one single night doing Uber. That night just happen to be New Years Eve. lol


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

MKEUber said:


> Yeah, those local rooms can be hilarious. We have some clown in the Milwaukee boards that asked "why so many complainers" about Uber. Then started to proclaim how great Uber was and if you couldn't make money at this job you were an idiot.
> 
> The kicker is that he said all of this this despite being brand new after one single night doing Uber. That night just happen to be New Years Eve. lol


Lol yea. "Day dreaming" I remember when I was a nuber. Those were the days..... 
Like game of thrones (Winter is Coming) 30 cents is Coming....


----------



## maui

f...uber said:


> In what world do we live in? Are we in a bizarre dream? Can somebody slap me in the face so I can wake up.


I could, but I generally charge for that


----------



## Jam Val

I'm so upset for the drivers that are getting dicked over.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Jam Val said:


> I'm so upset for the drivers that are getting dicked over.


Hey did you land an accounting gig?
Hope so.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk

It ain't pretty. That's all I can say.


----------



## FBM

Well, put it this way. At that rate, someone out there will be the lucky one to be able to work "full time". Because, at that rate, many drivers probably will not want to drive anymore. They likely will quit. Leaving just a few drivers to do all the pick ups.

In my area, work is just too slow. One major reason, because of way too many drivers. So few riders. *Supply and demand*.


----------



## cleansafepolite

Khush said:


> Our partner here in CA says he makes a ton of money:
> 
> 
> 
> Does he consider driving in cities like Miami where UberPool rates are 75 cents/ mile 10 cents/minute ?
> 
> Does he calculate HOW MUCH TAXES he will have to pay on that amount?
> 
> Does he calculate and subtract the wear and tear maintenance, putting miles on his car and gasoline costs ?
> 
> Does he calculate constant accident risks and risks from bad unruly passengers? please watch - Uber drive Edward Caban attacked by thug Ben Golden ...
> 
> Does he realize that he needs at least 4.6 stars to drive but the passengers can be a 1 star with no background check crook sitting behind?
> 
> Does he not realize he is getting NO medical or other benefits from Uber and he has to pay for his own Medical insurance?
> 
> Does he realize driving 9 to sometimes 12 hours a day and working on New Year's eve and holidays he pretty much doesn't have a life?


Refferals.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

With the industry's bottom-fishing fare rates, UberX is not meant for FT drivers. FT drivers can eke out a living with Select though, if there is enough pax demand for Select (for example, if a Select driver is driving pax 30 minutes per hour he should do okay even at current Select fares). It's okay to UberX PT for example, turning on your app after office hours in DT making a few trips there playing the pinball game hopefully one will bring you homeward. Even if not, you didn't lose too much in DT. If yes, you've just earned the gas to drive home.


----------



## cleansafepolite

ClevelandUberRider said:


> With the industry's bottom-fishing fare rates, UberX is not meant for FT drivers. FT drivers can eke out a living with Select though, if there is enough pax demand for Select (for example, if a Select driver is driving pax 30 minutes per hour he should do okay even at current Select fares). It's okay to UberX PT for example, turning on your app after office hours in DT making a few trips there playing the pinball game hopefully one will bring you homeward. Even if not, you didn't lose too much in DT. If yes, you've just earned the gas to drive home.


Kinda sucks man. We put the taxis out of buisness for gas money or a sandwich? They had the good money, and thats what we deserve...driving is not a scrub proffesion. What you are talking about is just as bad as turning tricks for 5 dollar rocks.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

That was UberX you were comparing to. If you drive Lyft, you are still in the same hole, but you will be one level higher, because you are driving the pink, pi*p mobile.

Reality bites. But drivers can bite back. They can always select UberSelect.


----------



## tohellwithu

Holly Cow!!!...Damn F****k Uber and Travis needs a ***** in his ass.....Guys get it....Man sorry for u guys (Detroit,MI) I feel you all...but you all are F****ing ******ed still driving... @5.6x $1.68...Damn!!!!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy

tohellwithu said:


> Holly Cow!!!...Damn F****k Uber and Travis needs a ***** in his ass.....Guys get it....Man sorry for u guys (Detroit,MI) I feel you all...but you all are F****ing ******ed still driving... @5.6x $1.68...Damn!!!!!!!
> View attachment 23492


but getting paid $1.68 a minute is LOVE
I'll drive for 30cents at 5.6x surge all day. Anybody that doesn't is not bright


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

tohellwithu said:


> Holly Cow!!!...Damn F****k Uber and Travis needs a ***** in his ass.....Guys get it....Man sorry for u guys (Detroit,MI) I feel you all...but you all are F****ing ******ed still driving... @5.6x $1.68...Damn!!!!!!!
> View attachment 23492


Before: When pax thought of "surges" it's all negative feelings.
Now: "Oh, surges is nothing. Normal fares."

Genius PR move.


----------



## tohellwithu

Bart McCoy said:


> but getting paid $1.68 a minute is LOVE
> I'll drive for 30cents at 5.6x surge all day. Anybody that doesn't is not bright


Just think what is going to happen on busy weekend 20X......but still there are pax who will "notify me when prices goes down"... That will make uber people laugh....


----------



## tohellwithu

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Before: When pax thought of "surges" it's all negative feelings.
> Now: "Oh, surges is nothing. Normal fares."
> 
> Genius PR move.


Damn!!! Genius app has genius switch about" Notify me when surge goes down"..lol....F***me...and F***uber lol


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

tohellwithu said:


> Just think what is going to happen in busy weekend 20X......but still there are pax who will "notify me when prices goes down"... That will make uber people laugh....


I think pax will drop their pin more so based on the effective fare rates they see than on the multiples of surges on their screen.


----------



## Kyle M

Interesting that the safe rides fee is $2.30 there when in most markets its under $2...


----------



## Bart McCoy

Kyle M said:


> Interesting that the safe rides fee is $2.30 there when in most markets its under $2...


supposedly it has something to do with michigan having highest insurance premiums in the nation, so the $2.30 really isn't out of place


----------



## grams777




----------



## SD_Expedition

grams777 said:


>


Spot on!


----------



## BigDelicious

The amount of drivers decreased fast in detroit. I am seeing 15 minute waits on uberx and no uberXL's available at all.


----------



## tohellwithu

grams777 said:


>


That's Travis..making driver pay lol....


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

grams777 said:


>





grams777 said:


>


Just curious, are you a professional writer?!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

BigDelicious said:


> The amount of drivers decreased fast in detroit. I am seeing 15 minute waits on uberx and no uberXL's available at all.


Good to hear that Detroit drivers are acting rationally.


----------



## UberXTampa

grams777 said:


>


I was thinking of what kind of an email I would send uber to explain how I feel.

Thank you!

This video is it.


----------



## tohellwithu

UberXTampa said:


> I was thinking of what kind of an email I would send uber to explain how I feel.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> This video is it.


Yes ....right on..


----------



## UberXTampa

This video had only 15 views on YouTube! 

It needs a special thread. 

Every uber driver should send to their local office emails a link with a thank you in subject line.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberXTampa said:


> This video had only 15 views on YouTube!
> 
> It needs a special thread.
> 
> Every uber driver should send to their local office emails a link with a thank you in subject line.


But has the writer of the dialogue obtained the express permission to use the clip from the studio?

Fare rates are already low as they are. Paying Uber for the privilege to drive your own cars is tough enough. The last thing you want is to have to pay the little studio that produced that film or tv program a fine for copyright infringement.

I enjoyed the written dialogue tremendously though. Just wanted to be sure that you understand the potential risk in this. "Everyone else is uploading everything on the Internet" may or may not be a successful defense.


----------



## grams777

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But has the writer of the dialogue obtained the express permission to use the clip from the studio?
> 
> Fare rates are already low as they are. Paying Uber for the privilege to drive your own cars is tough enough. The last thing you want is to have to pay the little studio that produced that film or tv program a fine for copyright infringement.
> 
> I enjoyed the written dialogue tremendously though. Just wanted to be sure that you understand the potential risk in this. "Everyone else is uploading everything on the Internet" may or may not be a successful defense.


This particular clip is used by permission in exchange for the included advertisements:

Ads might appear on your video. The claimant is allowing their content to be used in your YouTube video. However, ads might appear on it. VIEWING RESTRICTIONS: None MONETIZATION: Monetized by claimant. If you agree with these conditions, you don't have to do anything.​


----------



## grams777

UberXTampa said:


> This video had only 15 views on YouTube!
> 
> It needs a special thread.
> 
> Every uber driver should send to their local office emails a link with a thank you in subject line.


Feel free to pass it around or open a new thread with it.
I just did it a couple hours ago while taking a break from watching hulu. 
So the view count will be a little low right now.

I was surprised I couldn't find one yet. So I decided I should fill the market void.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

I am glad you did do it legally.

Just a side note and two questions. With advertisers paying $1 to $2 CPM, shared by YouTube and the video's rights owner(s). As per your little agreement with YouTube, you get nothing. But is there a tiered system spelt out at the outset, where if the video hits a certain views, then you start getting paid? I know for most cases, when the video goes viral, YouTube will contact you for a deal then. But do they spell this out at the beginning? If not, maybe they consider this to be too much of a hassle at the outset, and only deal with the rare viral ones later. But if they do it at the outset, I think it will spark great interest among the public to create and upload more videos like you did, thereby bringing more views and more income to YouTube.


----------



## tohellwithu

Spread it like a plague...everyone should watch and laugh at ur self....(Driving For Uber) now i feel like a uber fool...lol


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Major target should be wannabe TNC drivers (basically, half of people with valid driver's license). So that they get the message and don't irrationally onboard like they used to!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

grams777 said:


> Feel free to pass it around or open a new thread with it.
> I just did it a couple hours ago while taking a break from watching hulu.
> So the view count will be a little low right now.
> 
> I was surprised I couldn't find one yet. So I decided I should fill the market void.


I think you have both the talent of creating great dialogues with these videos AND (from what you said) the high speed of production. I think you should seriously contact YouTube to cut a deal with them. For example, crank five to ten videos out per week. I know I will be entertained!


----------



## UberXTampa

There was a YouTube sensation: Buffalax
His nickname became a verb: Buffalaxed

His most famous work is this:






Almost all his videos are taken down possibly because they offended people with no sense of humor. Otherwise, he had millions of views. Still you can see some other people posting his videos until they are taken down again...

You have that kind of a potential


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

UberXTampa said:


> There was a YouTube sensation: Buffalax
> His nickname became a verb: Buffalaxed
> 
> His most famous work is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all his videos are taken down possibly because they offended people with no sense of humor. Otherwise, he had millions of views. Still you can see some other people posting his videos until they are taken down again...
> 
> You have that kind of a potential


Thanks for the video. I think generally YouTube and Internet firms are pretty lenient on things. Except some lines that they don't want to cross. I can see this one crossed a few of those lines. Either YouTube or the video content producer(s) (most likely both) do not want these because of that.

Grams777's productions are more sanitized and therefore can potentially reach an even wider audience.

Grams777: Each time use different genre, different films/TV programs, so that each time they will bring in some new audience to get to your entry-point production, then once they like their favorite show's shown with your creative dialogue, if they truly like your dialogue they will want to dig out your other videos too (in "the biz" your productions are thus said to have "legs").


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

grams777 said:


>


That was actually pretty funny.


----------



## priusguy

BigDelicious said:


> The amount of drivers decreased fast in detroit. I am seeing 15 minute waits on uberx and no uberXL's available at all.


so idiots were 15 minutes apart lol ..............cant believe people are still driving for uber in detriot


----------



## ABC123DEF

grams777 said:


>


Oh goodness...it's the debil!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I hope TK gets forced to see himself as hitler in that video and has to watch it all the way through.
And Godwin, of course.


----------



## Robertk

I feel for you ppl who live in a city with a crappy economy, like Detroit. But it's not Uber's fault that rates are falling there. In fact, it would be in Uber's best interest if the rates were higher because 20% of a dollar is alot more than 20% of $0.30. 

The fact of the matter is, the economy in these cities sucks and the real blame should go to the politicians who have run those cities into the ground. 

In other words, falling Uber rates in any particular city reflects supply and demand. No riders = falling rates (and MORE drivers who just need a job!). If you want to make things better for yourself.... MOVE! Or vote for politicians who will encourage jobs and profits. But you can't expect to live in a city where capitalism is actively discouraged and still get high wages, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## NotGonnaDoIt

NotGonnaDoIt said:


> As soon as I read the email, I decided to no longer drive for uber in Detroit until the mileage rate went back to the still low .75 per mile. I went back to the beginning of December and found I would fall short of the threshold per hour to get the guaranteed rates (most drivers won't get them) - even yesterday I wouldn't have qualified for guaranteed minimum when I didn't have much of a break between rides from 1:20 am to 5:30 am and I was online the entire time, averaged 19.10 per hour in actual earnings with only 1 surge fare in 7 long rides.
> 
> The only way to force change is to simply refuse to drive for uber. I will be 100% Lyft from now on even though the rides won't be as frequent. I may even find out I make the same or more money with Lyft, I don't know yet. I haven't given Lyft much of a chance since I signed up for them month's ago.
> 
> What kills me is the federal government thinks a fair price is 57.5 cents per mile in 2015.
> 
> If you keep driving when those low rates are in force then you are telling uber you agree that they are fair.
> 
> The Detroit Auto Show is January 11 through January 24. This is the perfect time to make a statement and not drive for uber on these dates or switch to Lyft asap to provide those rides. If riders are waiting too long for uber rides they will look for alternatives.


I finally dipped my toe in the water and drove for Lyft last night for 2.5 hours from 9:00 pm to 11:30 pm. I signed up months ago and never really got going and found both apps open was not for me.

3 trips, 36.16 total, 28.42 in earnings.

Seemed like I had to drive further to pick up my rides, but I was getting them. 2 short trips and 1 long trip. Had another request that snuck in at 11:30 pm, but didn't accept because the roads were getting to slick with the snow last night in the Detroit area for me to keep driving - I headed home.

Driving before midnight for uber in the same area I usually drive was about $7 to $10 per hour. - and that was before the rate cut.

Also of note, my last uber weekly statement showed the fare guarantees in force. My good night on Saturday would have been 1.14 rides per hour - I didn't qualify, but I made $19+ per hour in earning anyway. The other days I qualified, I made the minimum just barely in the $15 minimum and $10 minimum guaranteed time slots - again these were at the old rates before the price cut.

I am still done with uber unless the old rates come back.


----------



## MKEUber

Robertk said:


> I feel for you ppl who live in a city with a crappy economy, like Detroit. But it's not Uber's fault that rates are falling there. In fact, it would be in Uber's best interest if the rates were higher because 20% of a dollar is alot more than 20% of $0.30.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, the economy in these cities sucks and the real blame should go to the politicians who have run those cities into the ground.
> 
> In other words, falling Uber rates in any particular city reflects supply and demand. No riders = falling rates (and MORE drivers who just need a job!). If you want to make things better for yourself.... MOVE! Or vote for politicians who will encourage jobs and profits. But you can't expect to live in a city where capitalism is actively discouraged and still get high wages, it doesn't work that way.


Uber doesn't make the majority of their money on commission. They make their money on the bogus "safe rides fee". So the lower the rates the better, because they will have more shorter rides per hour each giving the company at least $2.30.


----------



## backstreets-trans

Robertk said:


> I feel for you ppl who live in a city with a crappy economy, like Detroit. But it's not Uber's fault that rates are falling there. In fact, it would be in Uber's best interest if the rates were higher because 20% of a dollar is alot more than 20% of $0.30.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, the economy in these cities sucks and the real blame should go to the politicians who have run those cities into the ground.
> 
> In other words, falling Uber rates in any particular city reflects supply and demand. No riders = falling rates (and MORE drivers who just need a job!). If you want to make things better for yourself.... MOVE! Or vote for politicians who will encourage jobs and profits. But you can't expect to live in a city where capitalism is actively discouraged and still get high wages, it doesn't work that way.


What a bunch of crap. Uber lowers rates then raise the safe ride fees. They take more than 50% on most short fares. They've cut rates everywhere to put competition out of business because they're not following local laws and regulations. Go schill your uber crap elsewhere.


----------



## Robertk

MKEUber said:


> Uber doesn't make the majority of their money on commission. They make their money on the bogus "safe rides fee". So the lower the rates the better, because they will have more shorter rides per hour each giving the company at least $2.30.


that may be true, but it doesn't change the logic of my argument in the slightest.

poor economy --> lower fares --> lower profit for Uber
good economy --> higher fares --> higher profit for Uber

Uber doesn't control the economy, the politicians do. So why is Uber getting all the blame? Either move to a city with a better economy or vote out the current crop of poor politicians. But *****ing about a company wanting to maximize profits is just silly.


----------



## Lack9133

It's why I like driving a taxi. Regulations ensure companies don't screw drivers like that.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Robertk said:


> I feel for you ppl who live in a city with a crappy economy, like Detroit. But it's not Uber's fault that rates are falling there. In fact, it would be in Uber's best interest if the rates were higher because 20% of a dollar is alot more than 20% of $0.30.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, the economy in these cities sucks and the real blame should go to the politicians who have run those cities into the ground.
> 
> In other words, falling Uber rates in any particular city reflects supply and demand. No riders = falling rates (and MORE drivers who just need a job!). If you want to make things better for yourself.... MOVE! Or vote for politicians who will encourage jobs and profits. But you can't expect to live in a city where capitalism is actively discouraged and still get high wages, it doesn't work that way.


Who do you think hired all those drivers? If uber don't have the demand for the supply maybe they should self - regulate themselves and put a cap. But noooo, that will be to much like right. Politicians aren't here because of uber and don't dictate (they should) Uber's buisness practices.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

MKEUber said:


> Uber doesn't make the majority of their money on commission. They make their money on the bogus "safe rides fee". So the lower the rates the better, because they will have more shorter rides per hour each giving the company at least $2.30.


safe rider fee is their safety net. They can lower the rate to a penny and still make their money that's why nationwide they raised the safe rider fee because they knew cuts were coming so they looked out for their bottom line. The drivers need to be smarter.


----------



## backstreets-trans

If people want to support a company allegedly worth 60 billion by allowing them to compensate workers at less than minimum wage then there is something wrong with this country.


----------



## bauer

IT IS A MORAL OBLIGATION TO REQUEST A RIDE AND THEN CALL THESE DRIVERS WITH OBVIOUSLY UNDERDEVELOPED BRAINS AND TELL THEM THEY ARE LOSING MONEY!!!!!! THIS SHOULD BE ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT HUMAN CAUSES OF OUR GENERATION. DO NOT SAY "THESES DRIVERS KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING." THEY DON'T. THEY WERE BORN WITH UNDERDEVELOPED BRAINS AND NEED OUR HELP. PLEASE DO YOUR SHARE. YOU WILL BE HELPING SOMEONE AVOID POVERTY. THESE DRIVERS WILL GO BANKRUPT AT 30 CENTS A MILE!!!


----------



## ElectroFuzz

The best of Buffalax:











PS... I can't believe you guys are still driving.
I quit when the rates went below $1.20


----------



## pClark

Robert Charles said:


> Welfare only lasts for 6 months


Don't believe it. More and more people spend their whole lives on public assistance. There are many way around the six month rule. Disability is the new welfare.


----------



## MKEUber

Robertk said:


> that may be true, but it doesn't change the logic of my argument in the slightest.
> 
> poor economy --> lower fares --> lower profit for Uber
> good economy --> higher fares --> higher profit for Uber
> 
> Uber doesn't control the economy, the politicians do. So why is Uber getting all the blame? Either move to a city with a better economy or vote out the current crop of poor politicians. But *****ing about a company wanting to maximize profits is just silly.


That's because there is no logic in your argument. There was a taxi industry in Detroit long before uber ever got there. I am sure they got by without lowering rates to 30 cents a mile. So no, I am not going to blame the "politicians" one bit for Uber lowering the rates to slave rates across the country.


----------



## Robertk

MKEUber said:


> That's because there is no logic in your argument. There was a taxi industry in Detroit long before uber ever got there. I am sure they got by without lowering rates to 30 cents a mile. So no, I am not going to blame the "politicians" one bit for Uber lowering the rates to slave rates across the country.


there used to be an auto industry there too... and people!

Do a search on the population of Detroit over time to understand why rates are low there. Heh, the smart ones are taking my advice and moving out. Detroit has lost about half it's population. Who is left that needs a ride?


----------



## dpv

I was looking at the safe rides fees while I am thinking this might be the only way Uber is skimming the extra money off their drivers. How else why is the base fair would be far more then the safe rides fees? Yet the riders are not smart enough to catch on that at the end of each ride they won't be saving anything.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

dpv said:


> I was looking at the safe rides fees while I am thinking this might be the only way Uber is skimming the extra money off their drivers. How else why is the base fair would be far more then the safe rides fees? Yet the riders are not smart enough to catch on that at the end of each ride they won't be saving anything.


Theres nothing dumber than Uber pax.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

dpv said:


> I was looking at the safe rides fees while I am thinking this might be the only way Uber is skimming the extra money off their drivers. How else why is the base fair would be far more then the safe rides fees? Yet the riders are not smart enough to catch on that at the end of each ride they won't be saving anything.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Oops


----------



## Trebor

I would never, never get on the freeway, unless I knew a major wreck shut it down.


----------



## emanuel3233

Here's other thing I don't see people talking about as much but really needs to be said. Uber cuts these rates as more drivers sign up. U can usually tell when Uber trying or about to attempt a rate decrease by their incessant call to sign up your friends or family to drive. Once they reach a certain number of drivers then they cut the rates. And every time they reach a different threshold they cut the rates again. They only increase the rates when they lose a significant amount of drivers or they want to try to run LYFT out of a city. They ran LYFT out of Columbus OH as well as other cities with this tactic. I drive in Dayton. I've seen them pay LYFT drivers in certain cities a hefty monthly stipend for a specific time period to stay online with Uber and not drive for LYFT. This essentially snatches the market share of that particular city. 

Step 1
Enter a city and pay drivers substantially more than LYFT.
Step 2
Drivers brag about how much money they are making and word gets around that Uber driving is the way to go(unwittingly cutting their own rates)
Step 2b
If drivers aren't signing up fast enough, pay drivers a 1time fee to create other drivers (essentially having the drivers initially cut their own rates)
Step2c
If drivers still aren't signing up fast enough, increase the 1 time fee substantially (In dayton the fee went from 75 to 150 (rates got cut) and then back down to 75. 

But I dont think they are still signing up fast enough because I use to just get a request from Uber every once in a while to try to sign someone up to drive but now it's daily on my phone (not an uber phone) and twice a week on my email. 

If you dont want a rate cut in your city do the opposite of what uber wants you to do...discourage people from driving in your city. Over half of my passengers inquire about the money because the "hear the stories" of people making soooooooooo much money.

So I give it to them...

"Dayton is definitely not the city to drive in... the money is not here ... people throw up in my car all the time (only been twice but it's two too many)... To make any money you gotta drive in a big city so if Uber is your only option register in Cincinnati or Columbus because once you register in a city you're stuck there and cant go n e where else... What I was essentially was making 6 months ago has been cut 30 to 40 percent since they added so many drivers and cut the rates (actually not a lie)... If you're going to do it you must have 2 cars or you'll run your car into the ground after 3 months(also true)...blah blah"

So by the time they get out of my car hopefully Ive squashed any notion of them driving in Dayton. 

The other way is to stop driving for uber and drive for LYFT or if you don't have LYFT just get another job if you can or drastically reduce the times you drive for uber. We don't have lyft in Dayton or I would definitely be driving for them too.

The rate is 1.2 per mile now so we survived this go around of rate decreases. But I know its coming and am doing my part to slow it down.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

NotGonnaDoIt said:


> I finally dipped my toe in the water and drove for Lyft last night for 2.5 hours from 9:00 pm to 11:30 pm. I signed up months ago and never really got going and found both apps open was not for me.
> 
> 3 trips, 36.16 total, 28.42 in earnings.
> 
> Seemed like I had to drive further to pick up my rides, but I was getting them. 2 short trips and 1 long trip. Had another request that snuck in at 11:30 pm, but didn't accept because the roads were getting to slick with the snow last night in the Detroit area for me to keep driving - I headed home.
> 
> Driving before midnight for uber in the same area I usually drive was about $7 to $10 per hour. - and that was before the rate cut.
> 
> Also of note, my last uber weekly statement showed the fare guarantees in force. My good night on Saturday would have been 1.14 rides per hour - I didn't qualify, but I made $19+ per hour in earning anyway. The other days I qualified, I made the minimum just barely in the $15 minimum and $10 minimum guaranteed time slots - again these were at the old rates before the price cut.
> 
> I am still done with uber unless the old rates come back.


Try to make Lyft's Power Driver Bonus.

Hey, just a thought--maybe with enough of Uber drivers switching to Lyft for a few weeks running, it will help Lyft build up the critical mass that it needs to compete against Uber as a long-term viable market player. From your post (long PU distance) apparently Lyft hasn't reached critical mass in your market yet.

As a business, Lyft needs to reach critical mass to survive in the city. If not it will be pouring too much cash every day into a hole that never seems to fill up. In most cities Uber has achieved and exploited what the management gurus call "network effect" (the more users use something, it makes more sense for another user to use it, rather than another choice, think Excel. No one remembers Lotus123 by now!).

So, one may argue that the price drop in your city may make it worse for Lyft (more pax move from Lyft to Uber due to Uber's super low fares), but since consumers don't generally adjust their consumption behavior overnight (as evidenced by your recent Lyfting experience) there may very well be a window of opportunity of about a few weeks for you and your fellow Uber drivers to engineer a coup in this. Namely, if enough of you turn off Uber app, turn on Lyft app, drive Lyft only. That will make ETA and distance to PU much lower (because more Lyft drivers are covering and spread out in the city), increase Lyft rider experience, decrease Uber rider experience (high ETA number due to you all turning off your Uber apps). After a few weeks of this market situation, consumer behavior will change to favoring Lyft.

(Edited: Corrected a typo.)


----------



## SafeT




----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MKEUber said:


> Uber doesn't make the majority of their money on commission. They make their money on the bogus "safe rides fee". So the lower the rates the better, because they will have more shorter rides per hour each giving the company at least $2.30.


Uber fee structure reminds me of Costco's revenue realities. Costco derives most of its profit from the (annually-fixed) membership fees. For Uber, I see the fixed "SRF + Base" as their biggest profit, just like Costco.

(Disclosures: My family and I do not directly or indirectly own any shares in Costco or Uber)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Robertk said:


> that may be true, but it doesn't change the logic of my argument in the slightest.
> 
> poor economy --> lower fares --> lower profit for Uber
> good economy --> higher fares --> higher profit for Uber
> 
> Uber doesn't control the economy, the politicians do. So why is Uber getting all the blame? Either move to a city with a better economy or vote out the current crop of poor politicians. But *****ing about a company wanting to maximize profits is just silly.


Chicago has been a thriving city.

It has a lot of the bad things that Detroit has (political corruption, for example) but it is thriving, and Detroit is deteriorating.

Sometimes, when voting with ballots doesn't work, you just have to vote with your feet.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

bauer said:


> IT IS A MORAL OBLIGATION TO REQUEST A RIDE AND THEN CALL THESE DRIVERS WITH OBVIOUSLY UNDERDEVELOPED BRAINS AND TELL THEM THEY ARE LOSING MONEY!!!!!! THIS SHOULD BE ONE OF THE MOST IMPORTANT HUMAN CAUSES OF OUR GENERATION. DO NOT SAY "THESES DRIVERS KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING." THEY DON'T. THEY WERE BORN WITH UNDERDEVELOPED BRAINS AND NEED OUR HELP. PLEASE DO YOUR SHARE. YOU WILL BE HELPING SOMEONE AVOID POVERTY. THESE DRIVERS WILL GO BANKRUPT AT 30 CENTS A MILE!!!


(Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider)

When the city is in turmoil, when no one can be trusted, when everything is falling apart, we know what we need to do...

Call Jack Bauer.

(Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

ElectroFuzz said:


> The best of Buffalax:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS... I can't believe you guys are still driving.
> I quit when the rates went below $1.20


Why not drive UberSelect?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Robertk said:


> there used to be an auto industry there too... and people!
> 
> Do a search on the population of Detroit over time to understand why rates are low there. Heh, the smart ones are taking my advice and moving out. Detroit has lost about half it's population. Who is left that needs a ride?


Each city has many variables at play. The economy is fluid. There is no one single variable (factor) that completely caused the effect we are seeing. It happens because of a combination of factors. You can say a particular factor played a big part, but it would be foolish to say any particular factor is the only reason for the city's present-day quagmire.

IMHO, whether you are a supporter or a detractor of the Big Three (I love American-made, American-proud pickup trucks!) it is difficult not to admit that one of the biggest factors of Detroit's economic difficulties is their local auto industry.

Sure, if others factors were better (for example, better politicians) Detroit would have been better than it is now. But the sad thing happening in Detroit's auto industry (Big Three downsizing and/or moving to other places) is a big drag on their economy. When a city is too reliant on one particular industry, when times are good for the industry, the joy is multiplied, but when it goes down, it brings the city with it. Some such cities slowly recover and prosper (Pittsburgh), while some don't (Detroit, not yet, at least). In Cleveland, we are still in the process of finding our mojo, but we are doing quite okay.


----------



## JLA

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Namely, if enough of you turn off Uber app, turn on Lyft app, drive Lyft only. That will make ETA and distance to PU much lower (because more Lyft drivers are covering and spread out in the city), increase Lyft rider experience, decrease Uber rider experience (high ETA number due to you all turning off your Uber apps). After a few weeks of this market situation, consumer behavior will change to favoring Lyft.


I like your point but who's turning off the app? I logged on the rider app yesterday and was astonished to see so many drivers driving for the new lower rates. Way more then I've ever seen before when I started a year ago. Lower rates and little to no surges.


----------



## Djc

Uberalex23 said:


> I was about to dismiss your post as ridiculous nonsense. But after double checking Detroit rates. Im ****ing baffled hahahahahahahaha. Do they still have a car available in every corner?


I give up on humanity.. just checked Detroit area as passenger are 10x more uber cars than lyft. Uber is $0.30 mile/min while lyft is $0.90 mile $0.15 min. Min charge uber $5.30 minus $2.30 srf; lyft $6.55 minus $1.55 srf. Have some freaking respect Detroit drivers stop driving uber immediately get another job or do lyft. If uber has no drivers have to increase rates and won't make such a rediculous cut again. But yea u keep driving for $0.30 then dont complain when they cut it to $0.15/mile.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

JLA said:


> I like your point but who's turning off the app? I logged on the rider app yesterday and was astonished to see so many drivers driving for the new lower rates. Way more then I've ever seen before when I started a year ago. Lower rates and little to no surges.


There are two types of human economic reactions, one short term, one long term, the former generally less rational, the latter usually more so (not always, but usually). Regarding Uber fare cuts, the first reaction from drivers in some cities may be of the knee-jerk variety. OMG! How am I going to pay the bills, put food on the table, etc.,...to do that, I need to ... you guessed it! ... drive more!!! As time wears on, rationality kicks in more...existing drivers (new drivers is a different story) will be putting in less hours or even quit unless Uber raises the rates (I think they will).

LA is a little different from some other cities (Uber likes to experiment with different markets to find out what works, what doesn't) prior to this Saturday's price cuts. Also, your labor market is vastly different from most other cities'. The funny thing is, now, with the fare cuts, up to 80 cities are now all LA's. The true, new Los Angeles now, though, is Detroit.


----------



## DRiver II

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Uber fee structure reminds me of Costco's revenue realities. Costco derives most of its profit from the (annually-fixed) membership fees. For Uber, I see the fixed "SRF + Base" as their biggest profit, just like Costco.
> 
> (Disclosures: My family and I do not directly or indirectly own any shares in Costco or Uber)


poor comparison...

as Costco is a company that cares for its employees and has very low turnover in an industry known for very high turnover. i also doubt their profits are that dependent on membership fees. Amazon is probably a more apt comparison...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

DRiver II said:


> poor comparison...
> 
> as Costco is a company that cares for its employees and has very low turnover in an industry known for very high turnover. i also doubt their profits are that dependent on membership fees. Amazon is probably a more apt comparison...


Focus. We were talking merely about their certain, fixed income revenue streams and how those constitute a huge part of their profits. We were not talking about how they treat their employees (Costco) or PCs (Uber), that will take much bigger Amazon Web Services space to store.

I knew and know Costco treats their employees well, with lower than industry average turnover rate. You seem to be interested in Costco, maybe you have family or friends who work there, so I would recommend you read Costco's past five years of annual reports and 10-Ks (well, let's start with one year first). The numbers and financials maybe too boring, then read their exec reports in their "annuals". Easier yet, Google and read business news articles about them. I have done all those. Just for Costco alone doing the above would at least take up 10 hours per year, totaling at least 50 hours over the last five years (the operative words here are "at least"). If you need to know for sure, I suggest you don't accept any Internet ramblings here, but to go to the source and read it yourself, as that is usually the best way to learn.

General merchandise, grocery, and discounting retailers work on very tight margins. For example, one of the most successful and biggest retailers (which belongs to all three of the above classifications) which enjoys some of the highest profit margins in its industry, has around 3% (domestic) and 5% (international) profit margins. Using a simple hypothetical example here with one average member-customer (you can multiply by number of members to get to company-wide figures): A warehouse club charges you $100 fee per year, you and your family spend $8,000 in purchases there that year. They gross $8,100 from you. Their operating profit may likely be around $2,000. Their net profit maybe $160, being about 2% profit margin. Now, the $100 fee is a huge part of their net income.

In fact, when Costco had to stop their deal with a certain (here unnamed) major credit and charge card (financial services) company, the potential loss of the fixed part of that deal was material and fully noted.

Another, to some more interesting case is in the motion picture "exhibition" market (we laymen just call them movie theaters). Go read their 10-K's. You will find that, for most of them, the concessions revenue may be small, but often accounts for more than half of their overall net income.

(Disclosures: My family and I do not directly or indirectly own any shares in Costco, Google, Amazon, or Uber.)

(Edit: Added Amazon to the list in "Disclosures". Also, corrected two typos.)


----------



## Transporter33

Hey it is all for the best if U use ur amagination it all makes it better because u will have more costumers and will make a lot of surges and bla bla bla and u will make way more at the end uber was telling us for years...slowly but surely going from 2$ per mile rate ( less work hours+ less miles on ur car+ more time with ur family +many other positive things) to 30 cents mile ( work 24/7 never see ur family/ kill ur car ASAP + and on and on) hope karma will hit those who runs uber really hard every one know karma is a b..tch ps it is funny to see some drivers beliving they making good money when they drive for 1.20 mile... But here it is just said... Ps I am making 90 per mile now and 25 off to uber I know I don't make money but 30 cents and people still drive is just said... Uber CEO should be in jail for that kind of business peromid... 


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


it


----------



## grams777

There's a post on Medium that's a) going viral and b) is incredibly infuriating. How's that for an unshocking lead?

_Uber is trying to cut pay to drivers in Detroit to 30 cents a mile UPDATE: it is actually_* 24 cents*_! Uber takes a cut. They are also paying some of their workforce _*less than minimum wages*_ for their shifts. That is crazy and we are not cool with it._​
https://uberpeople.net/threads/not-cool-uber-page-goes-viral-detroit-30c-rate-is-crazy.54447/


----------



## BurgerTiime




----------



## DRiver II

to Cleveland...rid

I realize margins are tight in the 'grocery/ware-house' sector. I am also aware of Costco's financials, at least from a few years ago when I was earning my MBA and completed several analyses and reports on the retailer.

point is, if you wanted to make a comparison/analogy to Uber regarding their business model using an industry wide retailer, Costco is certainly not the best candidate. their corporate cultures and mindsets are just too different. Amazon, or if you insist on a members only warehouse, Sam's Club is a more apt comparison.


----------



## NWAüber

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> ALL DRIVERS IN DETROIT, HEED THIS MESSAGE. AND YES, I AM USING ALL CAPS BECAUSE I AM SCREAMING HARD !!!
> 
> IN THE NAME OF ALL THIS IS HOLY, PLEASE EMAIL UBER SUPPORT TO DEACTIVATE YOUR ACCOUNTS IMMEDIATELY AND UNINSTALL THE APP. YOU WILL BE MAKING NO MONEY, AND I MEAN NOOOOO MONEY, SO DON'T BE FOOLISH.
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THE EXACT SAME AMOUNT, EVEN MORE, PICKING UP BOTTLES AND CANS, THEN TAKING THEM TO A RECYCLING CENTER.
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE TURN AWAY FROM UBER. IF YOU MUST DRIVE, GO TO LYFT OR FIND YOUR OWN PASSENGERS WHO WILL PAY YOU FOR PRIVATE RIDES.
> 
> THERE IS NO WAY TO JUSTIFY THIS ASININE DECISION. MAY UBER AND THE POWERS THAT BE THERE ROT IN HELL !!!!!


I logged in just to "like" this post.


----------



## NWAüber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Phillip if your not going to be part of the solution then your part of the problem lol j/k


*you're

*than


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

NWAüber said:


> *you're
> 
> *than


Thanks, but I can careless about grammatical errors online. Maybe you should be a english teacher instead of an uber driver.


----------



## NWAüber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Thanks, but I can careless about grammatical errors online. Maybe you should be a english teacher instead of an uber driver.


* care less
* an
* English


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

NWAüber said:


> * care less
> * an
> * English


Ok (okay) since you insist on correcting every post I make I will put you on my new 2016 ignore list


----------



## NWAüber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Ok (okay) since you insist on correcting every post I make I will put you on my new 2016 ignore list


Awwww... Did I hurt your precious feelings? I'm sorry. That, and another reprimand by LAuberX are the last thing I want in my life.


----------



## KeJorn

Here's something worth looking at


----------



## Ajs

Fauxknight said:


> They also get $.30/minute which is pretty high, but they still fall far short of anything decent. The fact that their SRF is so high there is just an added insult.
> 
> I sincerely hope all Detroit Uber drivers switch over to Lyft, assuming Lyft still has decent rates.


We get $.30 a mile but Detroit is not like other cities. Everything is highway here. If you took side street you would get deactivated due to low star rating, or worse get shot.


----------



## AintWorthIt




----------



## SafeT




----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

SafeT said:


>


SafeT can I borrow this pic?


----------



## SafeT

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> SafeT can I borrow this pic?


Absolutely


----------



## whitebird

Kalee said:


> "Because we _can!"
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-cfo-because-we-can-2015-5_


Kalee, thank you for sharing that. It was a real eye opener and what I always presumed was going on.


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider

Being from Detroit originally, I just have to say that there just is never very much good news unfortunately. You make more money there stealing money from a friend of yours whose kid just died (true story).


----------



## UberXTampa




----------



## uberdriverfornow

The best thing to do in cities where they cut rates so much that you can't drive is to wait it out until we win the lawsuit. When sht hits the fan when we win the lawsuit and they gotta start paying people atleast minimum wage and actually have to compete with Lyft as well as for having to cover certain fees they will be forced to have to pay drivers a decent wage via decent rates.

Also, and this is actually more important, drivers will be able to collectively bargain and this is going to be the best part. It's a shame and not smart for the CEO to try to milk each last penny out of drivers til d-day hits instead of actually trying to compromise which could have made people not have to sue and not have to think about bargaining but he's apparently too arrogant to think in terms of logic and apparently too greedy to try to circumvent the agreement he had with drivers, namely to give us 75% of commission and to just take 25% and instead institute this shameful safe riders fee, which had to have been secretly colluded with Lyft before instituting. It's pretty obvious there is an antitrust issue with that but obviously nobody in goverment is going to touch for some strange reason.


----------



## Renrag760

Robert Charles said:


> Welfare only lasts for 6 months (lifetime) thanks to Clinton. So no, welfare does not pay better.


I don't know about someone who just signed up for welfare, but I know a lady who lives 2 miles from the beach who gets $900/month in food stamps and $500 cash from welfare and has been for over 15 years...


----------



## EcoSLC

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Ok (okay). Since you insist on correcting every post I make, I will put you on my new, 2016 ignore list.


*The comma after 'new' may or may not actually be necessary, depending on whether it's a new _list_ or a new _2016_ list.

How'd I do?


----------



## EcoSLC

Oh, right, posting on topic was why I came here. I don't care if it's $0.30/mi, $0.30/min sounds great to me with an average speed of < 20 mph, but that's because most trips don't touch highways here. On the highway? Well, that's just _highway robbery_.


----------



## billybengal

Fauxknight said:


> They also get $.30/minute which is pretty high, but they still fall far short of anything decent. The fact that their SRF is so high there is just an added insult.
> 
> I sincerely hope all Detroit Uber drivers switch over to Lyft, assuming Lyft still has decent rates.


Look at the app, plenty of Uber X drivers still driving. Well, they're insane.


----------



## SD_Expedition

billybengal said:


> Look at the app, plenty of Uber X drivers still driving. Well, they're insane.


If all those drivers switch to Lyft, you are looking at the same problem. You will have an over-saturated market. Same game, different player.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

EcoSLC said:


> *The comma after 'new' may or may not actually be necessary, depending on whether it's a new _list_ or a new _2016_ list.
> 
> How'd I do?


Great!


----------



## Fauxknight

SD_Expedition said:


> If all those drivers switch to Lyft, you are looking at the same problem. You will have an over-saturated market. Same game, different player.


But if the rates are higher and pax have to switch apps to get a car then it's a least better.

The problem is the drivers who are actually willing to work for $.30.


----------



## bezi_NY

Kalee said:


> "Because we _can!"
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-cfo-because-we-can-2015-5_


Uber isn't even public yet and it's already behaving worse than these publicly traded companies mentioned in that article.

To bad no one has addressed the turnover rate of drivers.(partners/employees)!


----------



## DieselkW

has Uber been drinking the lead poisoned water in Flint.? Or are they just interested in adding to the misery of the Detroit area to punish the population for the recent GM - Lyft alliance.

Hey Uber, you want to punish Detroit? There's more pax than drivers, so why not RAISE the rates and punish those GM buying bastages with higher rates to ride in any car made by GM? (which is like all of them in that city)

$30 minute sounds about right. Begins upon arrival. You can have the mileage.


----------



## juanca16

UberMeansSuper said:


> At least they still have a cancellation fee.


Jajajajajajajaa es verdad.


----------



## bezi_NY

This Uber owns nothing more than an app! Can't wait to uninstall it when the next "app" comes out! I will slave night and day to make that app a success! I'm in good standing with Uber. I have ahigh rating and VIP status. No, not for Uber, but for our customers and my family. I don't believe in taking people's money and not providing a proper service! It's a moral thing for me and Uber benefits unjustly!


----------



## Bpm

Hahah i stopped driving when rate was 1$ i was waiting for uber to raise the rate to 1.5 so i can drive,and they send me a message they said i will be making more money, because they low down the rate to 0.65$ are this people crazy or what? Im not driving UBER good luck tell your customers that you care a lot about to help u find drivers ,bulshiiiiiit


----------



## juanca16

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> ALL DRIVERS IN DETROIT, HEED THIS MESSAGE. AND YES, I AM USING ALL CAPS BECAUSE I AM SCREAMING HARD !!!
> 
> IN THE NAME OF ALL THIS IS HOLY, PLEASE EMAIL UBER SUPPORT TO DEACTIVATE YOUR ACCOUNTS IMMEDIATELY AND UNINSTALL THE APP. YOU WILL BE MAKING NO MONEY, AND I MEAN NOOOOO MONEY, SO DON'T BE FOOLISH.
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE THE EXACT SAME AMOUNT, EVEN MORE, PICKING UP BOTTLES AND CANS, THEN TAKING THEM TO A RECYCLING CENTER.
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE TURN AWAY FROM UBER. IF YOU MUST DRIVE, GO TO LYFT OR FIND YOUR OWN PASSENGERS WHO WILL PAY YOU FOR PRIVATE RIDES.
> 
> THERE IS NO WAY TO JUSTIFY THIS ASININE DECISION. MAY UBER AND THE POWERS THAT BE THERE ROT IN HELL !!!!!


Es verdad.todos los choferes deveriamos unirnos y decirle a Uber nooooooooo?


----------



## Djc

SD_Expedition said:


> If all those drivers switch to Lyft, you are looking at the same problem. You will have an over-saturated market. Same game, different player.


Half those drivers won't get approved for lyft. If they are still driving at $0.30 a mile you can be sure they have issues and likely won't get past mentor session.


----------



## barber

Hi


----------



## RockinEZ

I have a new business model after the rate cuts in San Diego. 
I am losing $0.55 on every trip, but I make it up in volume.


----------



## maui

RockinEZ said:


> I have a new business model after the rate cuts in San Diego.
> I am losing $0.55 on every trip, but I make it up in volume.


Dude. Dude. Dude...

Cherry!

If they cut the rate to even more, you might be able to lose $0.75 a trip and then imagine how much you can make on volume!!!

F&&& Powerball - We got Uber Price Cuts... I am gonna start scoping out a G4


----------



## Uberdriver#hustler

Uber isn't evil. People are stupid. Cheap human capital.


----------



## BurgerTiime

When Uber denied all responsibility for putting a dangerous driver behind the wheel and all responsibility for a little girls death they become more than evil. They become Hell on Earth.


----------



## Texstar12

There's another consequence for driving for Uber I bet none of y'all have considered... what if you put on your resume that you were an Uber driver? Companies may look on that and balk at hiring you because "this employee is subject to making poor business decisions." Oops!


----------



## jo5eph

Uber is just proving there are some really stupid people on this earth.


----------



## 14gIV

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> detroit is now at 30 cents a mile.... How can anyone justify that.... If you think your city isn't next watch what happens.
> 
> View attachment 23081


lol u can't be serious Detroit is the same price as everywhere dont act like its lower....its .30/mile yes but its also .3o/minute (*3 times my cities rate*)
Also your post shows a surgey of 2.2x which i would never pay
please stop complaining


----------



## DieselkW

14gIV said:


> lol u can't be serious Detroit is the same price as everywhere dont act like its lower....its .30/mile yes but its also .3o/minute (*3 times my cities rate*)
> Also your post shows a surgey of 2.2x which i would never pay
> please stop complaining


But if we stop complaining, there won't be anyone on the forum anymore. And by the way, you are so full of doody your eyes are brown.

A ten mile trip in Detroit, at 30mph would take twenty minutes, so let's have some fun with math, if you're up to it.
(10 miles x 30¢) + (20 mins x 30¢) = $9

Same ten mile trip in a city with better rates: Portland Oregon https://www.uber.com/cities/portland
(10 miles x 135¢) + (20 mins x 30¢) = $19.50

Why complain about $10.50 for a twenty minute ride? I mean, it's only $30 an hour difference. 
Portland is a city of 600k
Detroit is a city of 688k

The difference? No major employer in Portland allied themselves with Lyft.


----------



## San Diego X

Gas is $.78/mile in Michigan.

Here in CA I just paid $2.95 for regular.

http://www.fox5ny.com/news/76795410-story


----------



## JimS

That would be gallon, not mile, and they're already back to double that. It was a price war. Not to mention it was in a place that doesn't have Uber service.

#irrelevant


----------



## EcoSLC

In Utah it's still $1.25/mi and $0.18/min, I think. Unless they did a rate cut for the winter again. Like I said before, $0.30/min is nice if most of your trips are at low speed. I used to deliver pizza in Meridian, ID. Check the road grid there. It's a 1-mile grid, usually with traffic lights every 1/2 mile or sometimes even full mile. I was in a company car, so not my own automotive expense (not even gas). I still only averaged 21 mph because of time spent slowing, stopping, and accelerating back up to speed again.

But I'll take $1.25/mi over those rates any day, especially if I get a 49-mile trip request. I get almost $0.30/mi (plus wages and actually get tips) delivering pizza. And I'm not paying self-employment tax, either. And pizza doesn't barf in the back seat, and...


----------



## San Diego X

JimS said:


> That would be gallon, not mile, and they're already back to double that. It was a price war. Not to mention it was in a place that doesn't have Uber service.
> 
> #irrelevant


Houghton Lakes, MI dropped to 47 cents/gallon.

Detroit $1.37/gallon. More than 50% lower than San Diego.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Texstar12 said:


> There's another consequence for driving for Uber I bet none of y'all have considered... what if you put on your resume that you were an Uber driver? Companies may look on that and balk at hiring you because "this employee is subject to making poor business decisions." Oops!


Oh crap! That's funny...but it's not really even funny.


----------



## ABC123DEF

14gIV said:


> lol u can't be serious Detroit is the same price as everywhere dont act like its lower....its .30/mile yes but its also .3o/minute (*3 times my cities rate*)
> Also your post shows a surgey of 2.2x which i would never pay
> please stop complaining


Who IS this guy? Is he even a real person? ^^^^


----------



## Vvme

Guys don't work with uber in Detroit go for somthing else, there is no point to complain.


----------



## EcoSLC

Guys, we've got another one!


----------



## TurkUber

This is called karma, uber drivers screwed the earnings of many cab drivers, now it has come to bite them back. They are working for pennies on the dollar


----------



## UberXTampa

TurkUber said:


> This is called karma, uber drivers screwed the earnings of many cab drivers, now it has come to bite them back. They are working for pennies on the dollar


Uber riders benefiting from the cheap Uber fares also will get hit by the same KARMA.


----------



## TurkUber

UberXTampa said:


> Uber riders benefiting from the cheap Uber fares also will get hit by the same KARMA.


I doubt it  We are doing the cabbies a favor, usually bottom of the barrel pax take uber.


----------



## UberXTampa

TurkUber said:


> I doubt it  We are doing the cabbies a favor, usually bottom of the barrel pax take uber.


You are messed up.

First you trolled the boards why your rating is low, then you are spewing some other nonsense.

You have been added to my ignore list. Very few people are in my ignore list, you made it.


----------



## Rockin Grampy

NuberUber said:


> Dude, you sound super bitter.


Well, I've been driving today and it always said surge 1 to 5 and every ride was 1. What gives at the low rates I figure I made 9.00 an hour before expenses 
How can you make more and how does one drive on the surge. 
Can't keep driving at this rate.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

If you really want to drive for Uber and you live in Detroit then you simply need to move to another city. That's the bottom line.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

maui said:


> At McDonalds you get free food, help with medical insurance, paid holidays, paid breaks, and even education assistance.


At Mcdondalds you also have a career path. My uncle only job has been working at mcdondalds since he was 16. He is now 50 and a multimillionare. (Mcdondalds help him buy stores after 20 years)


----------



## vesolehome

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> At Mcdondalds you also have a career path. My uncle only job has been working at mcdondalds since he was 16. He is now 50 and a multimillionare. (Mcdondalds help him buy stores after 20 years)


Maybe one day I'll own Uber


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

vesolehome said:


> Maybe one day I'll own Uber


Yes becuase uber promotes from within XD


----------

